# Ex-SJWs



## OG 666 (Jun 23, 2018)

I was balls-deep in the radical leftist queer community for several years before I decided to leave it behind, and this experience is a huge part of what drove me to KF in the first place.

I often feel pretty isolated by everything I went through, and it's been surprisingly hard for me to find people who can relate, but I know there has to be other people who share this experience.

So, I'm curious if there are other Kiwis who used to be SJWs, members of the Queer Community*™*, radical leftists, members of AntiFa, etc.

Why did you decide to leave? What were some of the difficulties you had when you decided to get out? Do you think we will see more people leaving these communities as time goes on? What sorts of crazy things did you do while you were still into it? When you left it behind, did your ideological views swing to the right, or did they simply become more moderate?


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Jun 23, 2018)

I was never part of these groups, but everyone gets lied to by special interest types when they're young. Some people, like the anti-abortionist types, were always obvious bullshitters and easy to blow off, but that's because conservatives don't have the information warfare finesse that liberals do. All that progress has to be good for something, I guess. A lot of leftist concepts I took as ironclad were disproven once I broke away from the conventional wisdom of my betters.

There's always two sides to each coin, and somewhere between is the truth.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jun 23, 2018)

I can imagine that group being very exclusive and impossible to deal with on a daily basis.  Plus I'm sure it's full of trans-trenders.


----------



## QB 290 (Jun 23, 2018)

Everyone grows up eventually and real life is one hell of a catalyst for that, the people that don't end up with threads here.


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Jun 23, 2018)

Sword Fighter Super said:


> I can imagine that group being very exclusive and impossible to deal with on a daily basis.  Plus I'm sure it's full of trans-trenders.



I like to imagine it's like being involved with Channel Awesome cranked up to eleven.


----------



## The Great Chandler (Jun 23, 2018)

I always wondered what was on the mind of SJWs. Their negativity, paranoia, etc. It's probably no different than fundies, but still.


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Jun 23, 2018)

The Great Chandler said:


> I always wondered what was on the mind of SJWs. Their negativity, paranoia, etc. It's probably no different than fundies, but still.



Imagine being Joseph Stalin, but everyone else you know is also Joseph Stalin.


----------



## SpessCaptain (Jun 23, 2018)

Just a gentle reminder that this is still a Deep Thoughts thread, I just had to slap the wrists of some people here who have forgotten this and decided to go " nice powerleveling" and derail the entire thread.

It's interesting to know how people get in and out of radicalist movements and I'd like to hear more of it.


----------



## Tobias Beecher (Jun 23, 2018)

Tbh, it was just so EXHAUSTING. Having to cherry-pick everything from media or followers or even something so trivial as your goddamn bio on Twitter, Tumblr, etc. I just couldn't take the pressure of trying to be "perfect" all the time.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jun 23, 2018)

MarvinTheParanoidAndroid said:


> I like to imagine it's like being involved with Channel Awesome cranked up to eleven.



minus the constant need to be FUNNAY AND LOLSORANDUM XD


----------



## Haunter (Jun 23, 2018)

The trap of common, mass Humanism is the reliance on the concept of "Nature": Humans are more "naturally" human the less they are influenced from the outside. Naturally, the lesson we all take from this is: My thought occurs in my mind, seperated from the influencing power of the outside world, and is therefore "Natural", "Authentic", in a word, "Right".

When I was young I fervently believed all this. I didn't need to be educated, to defend my arguments. Such conditions naturally appeal to youth. My beliefs, and the beliefs of all that agreed with mine, were naturally Right (this line of thinking of course carries it's own negation, ending in Fascism, Totalitarianism, etc.).

After being a "hard-leftist", I became a "hard-rightist" (it would take too long to explain here how such a transition happens), and finally became exhausted of all insubstantial socio-politics and the like.

Hope some of the bullshit I just wrote gives some help to Kiwis who've experienced something similar :/


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Jun 23, 2018)

Uncanny Valley said:


> minus the constant need to be FUNNAY AND LOLSORANDUM XD



So even _more_ joyless than Channel Awesome cranked up to eleven?


----------



## OG 666 (Jun 23, 2018)

Haunter said:


> The trap of common, mass Humanism is the reliance on the concept of "Nature": Humans are more "naturally" human the less they are influenced from the outside. Naturally, the lesson we all take from this is: My thought occurs in my mind, seperated from the influencing power of the outside world, and is therefore "Natural", "Authentic", in a word, "Right".
> 
> When I was young I fervently believed all this. I didn't need to be educated, to defend my arguments. Such conditions naturally appeal to youth. My beliefs, and the beliefs of all that agreed with mine, were naturally Right (this line of thinking of course carries it's own negation, ending in Fascism, Totalitarianism, etc.).
> 
> ...



Yeah, I think a huge part of the problem - particularly among the postmodernist crowd - is this idea that having farfetched views is actually just _further _proof that you're in the right. Leftists have gotten really good at adopting this narrative where anyone who encourages you to look at logic, facts, or critical thinking skills is working to further the interests of The Oppressors.

It makes it really difficult to reason with people who have this mindset, because they come into arguments convinced that even the slightest disagreement is proof that you are a member of the oppressive class and can't be trusted whatsoever.


----------



## Lunete (Jun 23, 2018)

I dipped my toes into the sjw madness in my early twenties but was quickly driven out for saying that made up pronouns aren't valid.


----------



## soy_king (Jun 23, 2018)

I was never a full SJW, but I used to be a fellow traveler parroting their popular talking points, to the extent that I once accused my parents of racism when the subject of Michael Brown happened to come up. The only thing that kept me away from going fully down that rabbit-hole was my overall contrarian nature and a general approach towards objectivity by assuming all ethnic groups were in some way full of themselves. What really made me distance myself from any of the popular rabid leftists was their lack of coverage over the mass assaults in Cologne, followed by the aftermath of Brexit, when these supposed champions of democracy started complaining that the British public were too stupid to know what they voted for and that the decisions should be made for them.


----------



## Unfiltered Red (Jun 23, 2018)

I was probably only a _true _SJW ten years ago during Bush. I'd moved to a basic liberal/leftist irritated with SJW crap (namely feminism) for the past seven or so years. However, I was still for outright socialism, idolized Venezuela (lmao), supported Bernie, thought Islam was a religion of peace, and cried like a bitch when Trump won. 


> Why did you decide to leave?


The cult mentality, feels over reals, the fact they remind me so strongly of the religious right of the 90's and 00's I'd railed against as a Democrat. Learning that righter-wingers and conservatives don't just hate love, tolerance, and peace was an awakening. Because that's what I genuinely believed. That they're just malice-filled bigots full stop. But once you turn off your knee-jerk outrage at people's concerns over illegal immigration, you realize _holy shit none of what they're saying is racist!_

Also over the years I'd unconsciously moved toward an individualist mindset and couldn't reconcile that with my collectivist left-wing beliefs. It was like walking around in clothes that don't fit anymore.


> What were some of the difficulties you had when you decided to get out?


It was very literally like losing my faith. When you don't question your beliefs your entire life and then find out a huge chunk of them are absolute bullshit, it's scary as hell. I'd believed capitalism was pure evil and upon listening to economists state facts like making everything free was bad for the economy, my FDR-loving mind exploded.


> Do you think we will see more people leaving these communities as time goes on?


No doubt. And with stats out that Gen Z is more conservative than millennials the pendulum has already started to swing back the other way.


> What sorts of crazy things did you do while you were still into it?


Never did anything _that _crazy that I recall. But I do remember my relief I didn't end up going to a family Thanksgiving in 2016 because a bunch of my relatives liked Trump and I just couldn't stand the idea of being around them after they voted against people like ME reeeeeeeeee. It's goddamn hilarious how the further I moved away from the left the more tolerant I became of people with different political opinions than me.


> When you left it behind, did your ideological views swing to the right, or did they simply become more moderate?


Moderate to center-right libertarian-leaning. Which is a different planet from hard left even though I'm still as socially liberal as ever.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jun 23, 2018)

soy_king said:


> The only thing that kept me away from going fully down that rabbit-hole was my overall contrarian nature and a general approach towards objectivity by assuming all ethnic groups were in some way full of themselves


Fucking bigot...



Unfiltered Red said:


> It's goddamn hilarious how the further I moved away from the left the more tolerant I became of people with different political opinions than me.



That's the ultimate irony, isn't it?


----------



## QB 290 (Jun 23, 2018)

One of the main reasons it's hard to leave the sjw mindset is because of how much it pry's at your loneliness, your sadness, your inadicuacy etc. You are always bad and you can never not be bad but you can be worse is a pretty common lesson there.
When you're younger and you already don't like yourself, thousands of strangers telling you how shit you are only re-enforces how much you need them to not be even worse then you already are.
Then you step out into the world and realise how re.tarded they were


----------



## OG 666 (Jun 23, 2018)

Unfiltered Red said:


> It's goddamn hilarious how the further I moved away from the left the more tolerant I became of people with different political opinions than me.



Yep, same here. I had a pretty similar experience to you, in that I was shocked when I realized how many center-to-right-leaning people *weren't* evil fascist monsters who wanted to cause *LITERAL VIOLENCE* against me.

If anything, most of the right-wing friends I've made are much more open to dissenting opinion and critical thinking than any of my old friends. On the contrary, if any of my remaining left-wing friends knew how much my ideological beliefs have shifted, they would probably disown me entirely.


----------



## cunt bucket (Jun 23, 2018)

I can barely remember how it happened, it was very gradual. Then eventually I found KF.


----------



## Haunter (Jun 23, 2018)

Thinking more about this thread, a book @gengar and probably some others on this site might be interested in is Anti-Gay by Mark Simpson, a collection "of essays from "non-heterosexuals" who do not conform to the popular images of gay people" criticising the modern gay community.


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Jun 23, 2018)

gengar said:


> Yep, same here. I had a pretty similar experience to you, in that I was shocked when I realized how many center-to-right-leaning people *weren't* evil fascist monsters who wanted to cause *LITERAL VIOLENCE* against me.



Is that literally how SJWs really think? I always thought that was deliberate hyperbole to drive a carefully constructed narrative to achieve personal gain.


----------



## OG 666 (Jun 23, 2018)

MarvinTheParanoidAndroid said:


> Is that literally how SJWs really think? I always thought that was deliberate hyperbole to drive a carefully constructed narrative to achieve personal gain.



Yeah, popular leftist narrative says that violent acts against vulnerable people are a result of oppressive attitudes that exist towards those people. Stereotypes and bias lead to prejudice, which leads to discrimination, which leads to acts of violence, which leads to systemic violence, etc. Therefore, dissenting opinions that challenge the experiences of "oppressed" people build the foundation for *LITERAL VIOLENCE.*

In reality, I never actually experienced violence simply because anyone disagreed with me. Obviously.

But when you hear this sentiment repeated by everyone around you, you eventually assume that it has some merit, and a lot of people honestly begin to believe that they are seriously, genuinely threatened by those who don't share their ideological views.


----------



## Wallace (Jun 23, 2018)

MarvinTheParanoidAndroid said:


> Is that literally how SJWs really think? I always thought that was deliberate hyperbole to drive a carefully constructed narrative to achieve personal gain.



Yeah, pretty much.


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Jun 23, 2018)

gengar said:


> Yeah, popular leftist narrative says that violent acts against vulnerable people are a result of oppressive attitudes that exist towards those people. Stereotypes and bias lead to prejudice, which leads to discrimination, which leads to acts of violence, which leads to systemic violence, etc. Therefore, dissenting opinions that challenge the experiences of "oppressed" people build the foundation for *LITERAL VIOLENCE.*



That is literally a snowball fallacy.

A whole school of thought was built around a fallacy.

Help me.


----------



## OG 666 (Jun 23, 2018)

MarvinTheParanoidAndroid said:


> That is literally a snowball fallacy.
> 
> A whole school of thought was built around a fallacy.
> 
> Help me.



Yeah, this concept has been referred to as the "oppression pyramid" and a lot of pseudo-intellectuals have written about it at length. Here are a few diagrams that show some different variations of it.


----------



## GethN7 (Jun 23, 2018)

I dipped my toes into the SJW pond early on, seemed like they had some decent points on the surface, and I've always been a fierce anti-bigotry advocate.

I started to very quickly apply some critical thinking to their views when I realized the people involved were slimy hypocrites, and I've never had any respect for the "rules for thee but not for me" types, and I became an enemy of these types when I realized behind the thin patina of respectable rhetoric about combating bigotry and racism were the most hypocritical, racist fucknuts on the planet, they just had different targets, doubletalked their own bullshit to explain away their contradictory behavior, and believed they could act as bad as the people they hated, just so long as their vileness was aimed at the right targets.

I became an intense advocate of repudiating their bullshit when I realized practically every SJW with any recognition whatsoever was a hypocritical shitstain.


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Jun 23, 2018)

gengar said:


>



I like how under "victimization" that mostly includes verbal offences, literal "verbal abuse" is not listed as one of them. It's not under "degradation" either. I can't blabbermouth about something that's a secret but I can totally call you a piece of shit and tell you to off yourself and it's fine.



gengar said:


>



Love that under "individual acts" I can't just choose to avoid the thought police, I have to absolutely deal with you and ace the conversation with the charisma of God.


----------



## Scratch This Nut (Jun 23, 2018)

I had the opposite problem.  I'm an ex-anti-SJW (boy that's too many hyphens).  Basically picking fights with high schoolers over hating men until I realized how stupid it all was and stopped. Plus there are some literal neo-Nazis who identify as anti-SJWs and I wanted nothing to do with that. So I hate both groups now.


----------



## Marsaudiac (Jun 23, 2018)

Scratch This Nut said:


> Plus there are some literal neo-Nazis who identify as anti-SJWs and I wanted nothing to do with that. So I hate both groups now.


I can relate to this. Although I hold views (mainly economic ones) that people would see as aligning me with "SJWs," it's not really entirely about views; it's also about attitude. I can't imagine having the hyper-negative mindset that comes with being either a radical social-leftist or an extreme reactionary. It's not healthy.


----------



## Eto (Jun 23, 2018)

Scratch This Nut said:


> I had the opposite problem.  I'm an ex-anti-SJW (boy that's too many hyphens).  Basically picking fights with high schoolers over hating men until I realized how stupid it all was and stopped. Plus there are some literal neo-Nazis who identify as anti-SJWs and I wanted nothing to do with that. So I hate both groups now.


Same way here, except I was dipping my toe into the SJW water before I became anti-SJW. After a while, I noticed that they’re cut from the same cloth. I don’t see SJWs gaining any sort of political power, other than obvious pandering. Why focus and get angry over people who are shrieking harpies, and calling any opposition fascist? It’s not worth engaging, and I have better things to worry about. I’ll talk to an SJW, but the moment it gets into making accusations about my character, I’m out.

Both sides are pretty hypocritical, and it’s depressing. Same arguments, no substance. It’s pretty much why I’m apathetic about a lot of political shit.


----------



## OhGoy (Jun 24, 2018)

I always knew these fuckers were insane, but I was always on the outside looking in. To read about firsthand experiences that people have had with them is... well... it's interesting, to say the least.

 gud thread


----------



## Unfiltered Red (Jun 24, 2018)

Marsaudiac said:


> I can relate to this. Although I hold views (mainly economic ones) that people would see as aligning me with "SJWs," it's not really entirely about views; it's also about attitude. I can't imagine having the hyper-negative mindset that comes with being either a radical social-leftist or an extreme reactionary. It's not healthy.


It's not. And life a _lot _more relaxing when you don't paint a whole group of people as the enemy who is out to get you (_cough the 46 million Trump voters cough_). 

My biggest change is less views themselves and more attitude. I think what gets lost in translation is that very few people actually have a malicious end goal in their views. We all want people to live happily and safely, we just have vastly different ideas about how to get there. That goes for the far left too. I haven't just flipped around and now view SJWs as the one great evil. They're extremely well-intentioned and I have a lot of sympathy for their ideology.

Anti-SJWs are often very reactionary, yes. Anyone on any side who declares themselves an anti of something is more often than not a reactionary.


----------



## Reynard (Jun 24, 2018)

I used to be a moderate leftist back in middle school and early high school, but I'll use the fact that I didn't really understand the world completely as my main excuse.  I never became a part of the LGBT community or any movement with a sort of political agenda, so I can't comment on anything there.  I think I ended up leaving left wing politics because as I got older and more mature, I just sort of realized more and more that both sides of the spectrum are full of shit.  In a sense, I thought I leaned left until they sort of pushed me away with their ways that were exactly what I disliked about the right wingers.  I found out both sides hate your freedom and free will equally and have the same end goal of their complete control over the general populace; they simply use different excuses to try and guilt you into either agreeing with them or to the point where you can't fight back without feeling like a piece of shit.  The right in America in the past have used religion and order as their guise to control you, while the left as of late uses things such as equality and free thought as their weapons of manipulation.  In the end, both sides have a disgusting "us versus them" mentality that is the exact opposite of what either of them claim to stand for.


----------



## AF 802 (Jun 24, 2018)

I was (slight) SJW between 2014 to late 2017, though I think part of it was because of the people I was hanging out with. The first group of people I hung out with were giant anti-GamerGaters, though they were less on the "obvious pedo" side and more on the absolute fucking psychotic side. The one guy that I suspected of being a pedo drew pretty brutal furry porn, and he was the one most pissed about GG, so it's kinda obvious.

2016 came along and I was initially on the anti-Trump side, but after Sanders lost the nomination, I finally just lost faith in the Democrats and went full Libertarian. I ended up voting for Trump, and I'm damn proud I did.

The other group of people I hung out were your run of the mill bronies, and as you'd expect, pretty decent progressive and celebrating socjus. I just got tired of it, wrote a post that I was (basically) a Trump supporter and just watched them sperg out. Then I joined Kiwi Farms and got better.


----------



## Broseph Stalin (Jun 24, 2018)

I wasn't the hardcore "KEEL WHIETYYY!!!" #BLM supporting type, but for a time I was kind of leaning toward that area. I bought into the whole Kony 2012 bullshit back in the day, let my emotions get the best of me over logic, and even supported Bernie Sanders. 



gengar said:


> I was balls-deep in the radical leftist queer community for several years before I decided to leave it behind, and this experience is a huge part of what drove me to KF in the first place.



See, KF is what sort of "saved" me. Yeah, I liked poking fun at Chris Chan and various other oddities that would get me a few sneers from anyone I mentioned a lot of lolcows to because I was oppressing retards or some shit (Though some fairly liberal people actually do follow Chris Chan's antics and encourage the trolling, believe it or not),  so I guess this is what kept me from going full SJW. A lot of posts on this site redpilled me and brought me to a more right-libertarian way of thinking (Also taking a government class with a fairly unbiased professor -- and his hatred of Socialism -- helped a lot too).



> Why did you decide to leave?



Oosh, this one's gonna be a story, methinks...

It started after joining KF and seeing a lot of the threads about SJW insanity. Realizing that these people were on the same side of the spectrum as me left a pretty bad taste in my mouth, but I had myself convinced that it wasn't THAT bad. Now like I said before, I supported Bernie Sanders. I thought the guy had good points, and I come from a family that has fallen on hard times. A lot of Sanders' rhetoric appealed to my dad and I. Then Bernie said his infamous, "When you're white you don't know what it means to be poor".

That was when I started to hate the guy.

Even after he "explained himself" I couldn't quite buy it. Then another came when I got the whole story on when he had his speech interrupted by Black Lives Matter. I had assumed that it was just a minor interruption and he went about his speech undeterred. I watched the full video, and after seeing him let them take the stage unchallenged and then back out afterwards, I came to the conclusion that he was a weak milksop that would just let himself be trampled no matter what.

There was also the Refugee Crisis which...yeah, I was on the Refugees Welcome side for awhile. More on that later. But the Bataclan attack, San Bernadino, Pulse, Nice Truck Attack, and a string of other attacks hardened me and made me go against the so-called "religion of peace" and the invader hordes pouring into Europe. Couple all that with the New Years Eve mass rapes in Cologne and I started to realize just how batshit insane the Refugees Welcome crowd was.



> What were some of the difficulties you had when you decided to get out?



Well, some difficulties I had were changing my world view and getting a bit more redpilled. The redpill is pretty tough to swallow. Finding out just how anti-white and radical the Left was becoming got me worried because at the time, I thought the Right barely had a chance in hell. Reading some articles painting the lunatic rhetoric of Nation of Islam in a positive light made my stomach turn, and seeing all the overt shit aimed at whites as the media projected a Hillary victory made me start to rethink a lot of the shit I had been told about how these people were "oppressed" and were the "good guys" because they weren't really violent lunatics and that was all just because of "muh right wing propaganda".

I had also started to have some strained relationships with my friends (Mostly acquaintances instead of actual friends, though, but that doesn't mean that some of my real friends weren't affected as well). The more I started to call them out on their shit, point out fallacies, debunk conspiracy theories and rumors touted by the left, they started to ask if I was a "Nazi or something", even though at that point I hadn't really discovered the wonders of /pol/. I guess when I had gone libertarian they thought I was a left-libertarian that advocated for open borders and smoking weed everyday while getting welfare from the government. The main difficulty in dealing with them was that they just repeated talking points from VICE, CNN, etc. and relied heavily on emotion rather than logic, facts, and reasoning. Every time I went against the grain they'd bite my head off, but I did have a couple of left leaning friends who would have friendly debates with me.

It wasn't so much as my political views that pushed my more radical leftist friends away from me, but rather theirs. Funnily enough, I have actually made more friends now than I did when I was still on the Left, and the ones lost weren't really anyone I would truly miss.



> Do you think we will see more people leaving these communities as time goes on?



Oh, abso-fucking-lutely.

But there's a catch to my optimism. We're not going to see a flood of people abandon these communities. It'll be a steady stream, sure. But their recruitment will slow to a trickle and then a near halt. Normies will continue to resist this insanity, and once the SJWs realize that their efforts are in vain to win the support of the general public, they'll start to go into decline. There will always be the hardliners that remain in the movement, but they'll either be shouting into the void or keeping their head low until the next flare up of social justice happens. Yeah, it happened back in the 90's, apparently, but wasn't as big as it is now.



> What sorts of crazy things did you do while you were still into it?



I didn't really do a lot of "crazy" things. More like cringe worthy things. Time for ol' papa Broseph to step into the confessional, lads!

- I wrote a paper on militias in America for my intro to English class in college, painting them all as gun toting rednecks, domestic terrorists, and Christian extremists. This was before I came to realize that not all militias are bad and a lot of them are made up of citizens as well as former military who want to protect their communities but see the government as being ineffective or untrustworthy. Hell, some actually do patrol the border and offer aid to illegal migrants in need. "Past Broseph" would have thought these guys were the second coming of the Waffen-SS and shoot the illegals on sight rather than give them water, medical aid, etc. while waiting on the border patrol to show up.

- I said before that I was on board with the whole Refugees Welcome crowd. Yeah, not my proudest moment. I thought that they were all just poor brown people coming over to Europe to escape war. I even screeched autistically when a journalist was filmed kicking refugees as they fled. Nowadays I would have called her "FUCKING BASED" for her work.

- I legit thought about doing ANTIFA style shit. Dressing in black, getting into riots, LARPing as a revolutionary, that kind of shit. The camaraderie was what really appealed to me, I guess. Since coming over to the Right, I found out that camaraderie isn't necessarily exclusive to the Left.

- I bought into the Kony 2012 horse shit. I blame my girlfriend at the time.



> When you left it behind, did your ideological views swing to the right, or did they simply become more moderate?



They swung into general libertarian territory, then right-libertarian territory, and for a time I found myself in bed with the Alt-Right. I'll admit that I still hold onto some of their views, but after the Charlottesville shitshow, finding out how much of an attention whoring shill Richard Spencer is (Big thanks to Weev for redpilling me on that shit), and the movement going more toward National Socialist territory at the time, I grew disillusioned with the Alt-Right and abandoned it.

Now I'm a paleolibertarian and AnCap that believes commies and socialists need to be thrown from a fucking helicopter like the good ol' days in 1973, just as Papa Hoppe implied.


----------



## Save the Loli (Jun 24, 2018)

I was never a SJW in the usual sense of the word (I always thought that trannies should do something about all the crazies in that group, I never really bought the whole "systemic oppression" argument of POCs/women), but I was a Trotskyist until a few years ago. The most SJW I got was believing that Islamophobia was a major problem and Muslims only committed terrorism because of racism and imperialism. I disagreed with BLM only because they were too focused on race and not class. I used to support strict gun control too.

I stopped liking Islam so much after all the terrorist attacks in Europe in 2015-2016 and how every single time, people kept doubling down on "refugees welcome, Islam is good" sort of shit. Since I always hated fundamentalist Christianity, it wasn't too far of a leap to figure that even these moderate Islam is a garbage religion ("a moderate Muslim won't cut your head off but he'll cheer on the fundamentalist Muslim who will cut your head off") and that importing more fundies into a country is never a good thing no matter what religion they are.

I also thought Antifa (the European ones) were pretty cool. I probably would have went to an Antifa protest here when they started, but knowing me, I would have taken one look at the people around me and left immediately since I've never liked being in a crowd full of weirdos.

I also thought that Donald Trump was one of the most evil politicians in American history and was terrified by the prospect of him winning. But then again, I always hated Hillary too, and once she got the nomination from Bernie (I voted for him but was afraid he'd "sell out" to the Democrat mainstream), I was dreading election day regardless (I thought that Hillary was going to win).

But I always knew how to laugh at myself (even back then I read ED and laughed at their articles on Bernie Sanders, socialism/communism, etc.) and especially now I take things a lot less seriously even if I'm still a socialist who needs to be tossed from a helicopter. The way that people went utterly crazy starting mid-2016 drove me away from most all left-wing activism. From reading ED and laughing at spergs and trannies and weirdos like Brianna Wu (speaking of Wu, she's part of the reason why I started to distrust the media), it wasn't too hard to learn to laugh at /pol/ memes instead of being horrified by them (at least the ones dealing with Jews, I always loved a good Hitler joke).


----------



## Thelostcup (Jun 24, 2018)

The thing with the SJWs is that they hardly even understand the actual classic value system of the left.  A lot of them are very right wing in their thinking (wanting society to prioritize their individual liberties over that of the group), and don't understand that half of the shit they rant about and think they fight against is unadulterated neoliberalism. 

I tried getting into the whole scene because of girls I was interested in years past, and I would end up getting into vicious arguments with people purely because I would question their batshit insane approach to inventing their own versions of reality to cope with hard facts that went against what tumblr had been feeding them.  I just can't jive with wingnutters on any end of the spectrum.  Even though my personal views count as libertarian, I can't even identify with that crowd because the most vocal ones are on the same degree of retard as tankies and ancaps.


----------



## BroccoliBrain (Jun 24, 2018)

A classmate really wanted me to join Tumblr and made me an account. This was around 2011. Eventually I relented and ended up using it, and the next few years turned me into a very anxious, thin-skinned person.


Spoiler: spoilered for length



I was one of those socially awkward, unpopular teens; I began to spend most of my day on Tumblr outside of school and reblogging memes/fandom shit made me feel like I fit in. I made friends and they felt genuine. Said friends led me down the rabbit hole of gender stuff and over a few years I was convinced I was transgender. I truly believed in everything I discovered so far and I did shit like look up all the flags for fun. I was convinced all of my personal problems were because of gender politics (and not because I made 0 effort to 'clean up', socialise or learn any people skills). There was no reason to believe that all I needed was some character building, not when I could blame all my issues on 'society' and 'cis-people'. It's a way to say the world is unfair (like all teens think), yet still have a way to fight against it (smash the patriarchy by signal boosting this post!) in a way that lets you feel good about yourself by keeping the moral high ground.

The _real life_ friends I had shared the same Newgrounds and *chan humor background, but drinking the Tumblr kool-aid made it feel like I 'realised' how 'wrong' it was, and that's why I started watching what everyone said and getting passive-aggressive if they said whatever Tumblr deems un-PC. Looking back on it now, it was fucking crazy, there were moments when I would _stop my own thoughts_ in case my mental monologue said the wrong thing. I was clearly becoming unhappy and withdrawn again for no apparent reason but I doubled down on what I was convinced was the right way, the SJW way.

Another thing I doubled down on? The transgender thing. I was going to graduate school soon and never had a strong career goal in mind so transitioning filled that void instead. It was 50/50 between explaining why I hadn't gotten my shit together and also a reason to _put off_ getting my shit together. Instead of looking for a degree to do, or a job, I was still looking up articles about HRT and surgery and joining in fandom-wank. Speaking of which, and this is very related to the SJW Art thread, I felt compelled to make my characters LGBT in some way or another. It was an actual pressure, stupid as it was, I didn't _really_ want to make one of my characters a FtM trans and ambigiously brown but if I didn't, I felt like I'd stick out in the wrong way and be dogpiled by users who knew me, leading to real feelings of uneasiness and (mild) fear.

What led to me turning around was a number of small realizations. The first being that this transgender rabbit hole was endless. I started finding people believing in ideas where...being trans didn't involve transitioning at all. I thought, isn't that the point? I didn't know what TERF or tucute or truscum meant (and still don't) but seeing these terms pop up, and the in-fighting between them, made me doubt this 'cause'. Who is trans when you can just say you are, who's just an icky cis liar? _Why am I seriously considering transitioning when these people just change their clothes and it counts_? Eventually, I got a new job, and met new people with it. Transitioning suddenly seemed like a very bad idea, I realised it would cost a lot of money, time and possibly disfigure me instead of making me look like the opposite sex (but hotter!). Which is shallow, but true. And for what? I realised I didn't have gender dysphoria. For some people, it's worth all that effort because nothing else will solve that feeling (disregarding my opinion on transexuals), but for me, I'd just let myself go under the knife because of a website and politics, not because I had to. Besides the job, one day I bumped into the same classmate who made that Tumblr account for me after years of not seeing each other; despite blogging about transgenderism for that whole time, here I was, with the same hairstyle, clothes and name. We were mutuals, so he could've seen what I posted. The moment made me feel very foolish.

Okay, I'm going to powerlevel hard(er) because I want to make a point.
I am female and I'm a total weeaboo. Before doing some thorough research, there was an extremely high chance I would've turned into the fake-bois you see in the Tumblr forum. I specifically said I was nonbinary and wrote my made up pronouns on all my profiles, and dreamt of becoming an androgynous bishounen through the magical power of testosterone... Fortunately that research taught me a few things about human biology and it was a major argument against "major surgery because I feel vaguely bad about myself".

I have no doubt that most of the genderspecial people on Tumblr have a similar background (aaand are girls). In real life, where they can't kin with their favorite anime character or hide behind "do not follows", they're probably unpopular. Maybe depressed, unable to deal with the pressure of school life. But instead of getting the help they need to overcome _normal_ hurdles, they get trapped in Tumblr's echo chamber because it's made being LGBT into this fashionable trend where what's in your pants makes you cooler and interesting than boring cheerleader Stacie.



Finding Kiwi Farms redpilled me even more and now I begin to despise this 'movement' because underneath the pride flags, there's groups of vulnerable girls exacerbating their own mental health issues and being talked into doing permanent damage to themselves.


----------



## ghostmice (Jun 24, 2018)

Spoiler: Long version



I was a full-on tumblr SJW communist far-left "agender, asexual, aromantic, autistic" for a good number of years, probably around 6? Almost entirely because I joined tumblr at around 12 and it really shaped who I was in a terrible way. It was a slow descent for me and I've honestly developed huge issues befriending and trusting people because of stuff like callout culture. I was absolutely terrified of other people taking my words out of context and ruining my life and its hard getting over that as an older person and it's not the kind of thing you can seek help for because it is honestly absolutely ridiculous as a concept "I have issues with trust because I think people on the internet will be mean to me" It was only after breaking up with a very abusive "tumblr uwu twans-boi" that used a lot of sjw terminology to fuck with me that I was able to sit back and think "This is incredibly fucked up and I shouldn't be so impacted by shit on the internet." Coming on here was really the thing that helped me most, mainly because its anti-sjw but in a neutral way.





> Why did you decide to leave?


I realized after a breakup that the overall sjw culture is toxic as fuck and rewards witch hunting and manipulative liars.


> What were some of the difficulties you had when you decided to get out?


Definitely transitioning into a new friend group/keeping all of this secret from old friends.


> Do you think we will see more people leaving these communities as time goes on?


YES! I think people will start realizing how fucked up it is and will slowly leave, after time only the true exceptional individuals will be left.


> What sorts of crazy things did you do while you were still into it?


Oh there's a laundry list here, for starters I got super into mogai stuff, I dated around three people only because I was afraid of being labelled "transphobic" for not dating them, I refused treatment for mental issues because I was afraid of being called a traitor, there's more but its more sad than funny.


> When you left it behind, did your ideological views swing to the right, or did they simply become more moderate?


I became very moderate with a "Just leave me alone to sit in the woods on a small farm" kind of attitude. I think people should overall be able to do whatever the fuck they want outside of hurting others.


----------



## UselessRubberKeyboard (Jun 24, 2018)

I was (and still am) a super lefty peace and eco loving type from way before sjws were a thing.  What shocked me most about the sjw culture is how very fucking dictatorial it is.  They're the first to scream about society's (often unwritten) rules being oppressive, yet they're the first to draw up massive lists of rules to follow if you want to be 'woke'.  And 'woke' is always a competition.  The best way to claw your way to the top in the woke fight is to smirkingly argue against someone who's already considered woke, taking their point and making up some ridiculous social engineering excuse as to why the opposite is actually more woke.  The whole sjw system relies on public renunciation, essentially being forced to publicly confess your 'sins' and label yourself racist, sexist or whatever.  The scramble to the top of the sjw pile means ensuring all the people more woke than you are forced into a public renunciation and you're not.  Of course, there's always someone trying to catch you out in the slightest mistake...

There's also the attitude that anyone who isn't sufficiently woke can be safely ignored, and should be denied a voice publicly, shouldn't be allowed to vote or work, and should be shunned by family, friends and society alike.  Curious that this behaviour is exactly what sjws claim society does to them, and they're quick to point out how it apparently kills thousands of them every day.  When you ask them what they'd do about the vaguely racist old guy next door, who's disabled and living on a small pension, or the single mother over the road who has three kids and is streetwalking just to pay her rent but believes immigration should be stopped, or the teenagers down the street who dropped out of school and spend all day smoking weed and breaking into houses...  No answer.  Anyone who doesn't subscribe to sjw beliefs should be utterly deplatformed, but the majority of those people are the majority of people.  Most social and societal problems involve those who aren't 'woke'.  The sjw answer seems to be to force everyone into spouting sjw mantra, or fuck off.  If that isn't a form of political extremism I dunno what is.

I'm still just a grumpy old lefty.  I love Kiwi Farms because it gives everyone a place to talk, and doesn't ban people for their beliefs (only if you act like a fuggin' asshole towards everyone else).  There are plenty of political beliefs written on the Farms that I don't agree with, but there are plenty of people in meatspace whose politics I don't agree with.  So fuckin' what?  You learn to get along with people and avoid talking about things that upset or aggravate them.  It's one of the basic skills of being a functional adult.  Sjw shit is childish mob pressure and no-one, an individual or a company, should be kowtowing to such bullying - because bullying is what it is.


----------



## VoidMachine (Jun 24, 2018)

You know that whole "egg hatching" bullshit troons do? I was one such egg at one point. They tried to do their bullshit on me when I was in highschool back in the early 2000's when the tranny shit was really first starting to get its legs. 

Thankfully it never took to me. Outside of some stupid teenage awkwardness where I still wasn't sure of my own identity, I never fully committed to the nonsense. Never took the hormones or actually dressed up or anything like that. I always kinda felt like it was really stupid any time I ever gave it any amount of thought or tried to do any of those things. However this did give me a certain sense of disgust with the troon crowd for basically trying to "prey" upon an awkward teenager like myself and many others. Said disgust soon spread to the SJW crowd for defending those lunatics. It's only further grown with them trying to force it on kids now. 

It's why I'm here now, I love seeing those fuckers get called out.


----------



## An Ghost (Jun 24, 2018)

There’s probably more people with the same story as me. American growing up in a post 9-11 country. During Bush I made fun of religious conservatives. Under Obama I went to protests and wrote to Congress about Gitmo. Most of my life I would consider myself very liberal. Now I see myself as conservative. A big catalyst for me was the election of Donald Trump. The riots and people being hysterical showed me a crowd I would never want to associate with. I don’t think I changed, everybody else did. I never experienced a huge fallout with my still liberal friends because when you’re not only interacting online it’s harder to screech at them for wrong think, and see them as people with their own opinion.


> Do you think we will see more people leaving these communities as time goes on?


I think people leaving will be replaced by additional idealistic youth finding their place in the world who haven’t settled on who they are and are looking for answers. We all remember this gem:

 
Internationally I do think there is a push back against far left leaning parties. There are so many “European country is going to elect their version of Donald trump” articles now. But it’ll go back left eventually.



UselessRubberKeyboard said:


> And 'woke' is always a competition. The best way to claw your way to the top in the woke fight is to smirkingly argue against someone who's already considered woke, taking their point and making up some ridiculous social engineering excuse as to why the opposite is actually more woke.


An article I read about living in a Islamic Fundamentalist community has a lot of parallels to far left SJW culture. People always feared being turned in by their neighbors for not being religious enough and parents would excommunicate their children for crimes such as “liking music.” Somebody else already mentioned the “far left is as bad as the far right” angle. Never go far anything. Luckily for some people here SJW culture is easier to escape and doesn’t involve fleeing the country. 


VoidMachine said:


> You know that whole "egg hatching" bullshit troons do?


Seeing anything about “egg hatching” actually makes me sick. Bragging about converting people. Like a cult. I know times have changed because people would say “I hate homos cause I don’t want them trying to convert me” and i’d think “that’s ridiculous” but can see people saying that about transpersons and agreeing.


----------



## Ginger Piglet (Jun 24, 2018)

Not really ever a Social Justice Warrior but considering some of the utter arsery they come out with I'm thankful I never went down that rabbit hole.

I will say this though. When I first read The Handmaid's Tale the thing that struck me about it was how in the backstory is was mentioned that Gilead was helped into power by extreme feminists who objected to porn and prostitution because it objectifies women. Fast forward to now and what do I find on shittier news webshites? Why, feminists claiming how they converted to Islam and objecting to burqa and hijab bans because it protects women from being objectified (even though it is effectively a marker in Islam of being a woman and therefore a second class citizen.) 

Also, about hatching an egg. Someone I went to school with is now a Tumblr Transtrender. He refers on his blog (which is full of stony artwork involving dickgirls because that's transgressive and thought provoking) to having been in "eggmode" in 2014. Passes fairly well though is clocked once you see the jawline. Lives in Saaahhhf London with girlfriend (who is also, I believe, trans, and chronically ill I'm told, so they must live off a tugboat of some sort). I don't know what contact he has with his family since he was "hatched" but I suspect they VIOLENTLY MURDERED him by asking him to stop and use his loaf before filling himself with hormone tablets. He now counts amongst his friends a cavalcade of other Tumblrinas who all probably have the same life story.


----------



## Dolce & Gabbana (Jun 24, 2018)

I fell into a social group that was made up of all SJW types without me having any previous experience with people who were aggressively political. Without even really thinking about it before I noticed it I'd ended up caught up in the whole pursuit of ideological purity thing, ran that gauntlet for a few years, ended up stepping back and moving on from the entire social circle (and anybody like them). In the process I think what I've ended up at is this conviction that nobody knows dick fuck all. Anybody who looks at something and says, for example, "I hate this, this pisses me off, I should never have to look at this and fuck everybody who likes this," is always going to run up against a shitload of people who feel the exact opposite way about it. At that point you have two choices, fight about it or move on with your life. SJW culture has taken social policing to an extreme, and revolves around this to a degree that's 100% bullshit, but anybody can be a fucking moron about this kind of behavior if they're not capable of stepping back and figuring out what a good hill to die on actually looks like vs choosing to make any old disagreement into a do-or-die ideological battle. A lot of people could really do with trying to ease up on their control complex and just, you know, break out the popcorn instead.


----------



## Xarpho (Jun 24, 2018)

I skimmed this thread and I didn't see the photo of the girl that had the notorious "DIE CIS SCUM" shirt or something to that effect (bald, purple lipstick, etc.) and then the "current" picture has her hair back (still with the problem glasses but dressed and looking like a normal person). My guess is she still has liberal views, but I have yet to see a troon (one who hasn't completely fucked their body beyond all reasonable repair) return from the brink and go back to "normal".


----------



## Ginger Piglet (Jun 24, 2018)

Xarpho said:


> I skimmed this thread and I didn't see the photo of the girl that had the notorious "DIE CIS SCUM" shirt or something to that effect (bald, purple lipstick, etc.) and then the "current" picture has her hair back (still with the problem glasses but dressed and looking like a normal person). My guess is she still has liberal views, but I have yet to see a troon (one who hasn't completely fucked their body beyond all reasonable repair) return from the brink and go back to "normal".



I think this is why they're so keen on hatching eggs. Because once you've hormoned yourself up and chopped off your dick, they are banking on your former family and friends never wanting anything more to do with you, and the rest of the rat king are the only ones you'll have forevermore.


----------



## HG 400 (Jun 24, 2018)

I guess you could say I used to be a SJW. I did a lot of contract murders for the Clinton Foundation. I never really bought into it completely but when you're a part of that world you just learn to stay quiet and let it go when people say things you don't quite agree with. A lot of my fellow SJWs truly believed we were all about the righteous cause and the right side of history and all that, and it just causes needless trouble and dumb office politics if you argue with them. Better to just clock in, get your list of names, do them and collect your money.  It never really bothered me and I enjoyed the lifestyle. Probably what redpilled me against the SJW movement is when Trump won the election and they told us they were dropping our rates to $40 a hit and putting a freeze on all overtime contracts. I still agree with a lot of the fundamental principles of SJWism, but when the FSB is offering $120 per, with double rates for overtime and holidays, it's time to leave that wide-eyed idealistic shit behind you and grow up.


----------



## Done (Jun 24, 2018)

Fagnasty said:


> I guess you could say I used to be a SJW. I did a lot of contract murders for the Clinton Foundation. I never really bought into it completely but when you're a part of that world you just learn to stay quiet and let it go when people say things you don't quite agree with. A lot of my fellow SJWs truly believed we were all about the righteous cause and the right side of history and all that, and it just causes needless trouble and dumb office politics if you argue with them. Better to just clock in, get your list of names, do them and collect your money.  It never really bothered me and I enjoyed the lifestyle. Probably what redpilled me against the SJW movement is when Trump won the election and they told us they were dropping our rates to $40 a hit and putting a freeze on all overtime contracts. I still agree with a lot of the fundamental principles of SJWism, but when the FSB is offering $120 per, with double rates for overtime and holidays, it's time to leave that wide-eyed idealistic shit behind you and grow up.


I assume you've seen a lot of people commit suicide with two shots to the back of the head, huh?


----------



## Ginger Piglet (Jun 24, 2018)

Fagnasty said:


> I guess you could say I used to be a SJW. I did a lot of contract murders for the Clinton Foundation. I never really bought into it completely but when you're a part of that world you just learn to stay quiet and let it go when people say things you don't quite agree with. A lot of my fellow SJWs truly believed we were all about the righteous cause and the right side of history and all that, and it just causes needless trouble and dumb office politics if you argue with them. Better to just clock in, get your list of names, do them and collect your money.  It never really bothered me and I enjoyed the lifestyle. Probably what redpilled me against the SJW movement is when Trump won the election and they told us they were dropping our rates to $40 a hit and putting a freeze on all overtime contracts. I still agree with a lot of the fundamental principles of SJWism, but when the FSB is offering $120 per, with double rates for overtime and holidays, it's time to leave that wide-eyed idealistic shit behind you and grow up.



You should come work for Monsánto's shill department. It's literally money for old rope. 5 shekels per shitpost, 10 shekels per meme. Best place to sign up is the "GMOLOL" Facebook page.


----------



## HG 400 (Jun 24, 2018)

Ginger Piglet said:


> You should come work for Monsánto's shill department. It's literally money for old rope. 5 shekels per shitpost, 10 shekels per meme. Best place to sign up is the "GMOLOL" Facebook page.



I used to murder Central American labour agitators on and off for Monsánto back in the day. It was decent money but they were ridiculously anal about micromanaging everything you do in the field. Body chopped into X many pieces, pieces dumped in Y many landfills, etc. etc. It's currently my major gripe with the FSB, always pushing experimental poison compounds and ridiculous hidden-guns-inside-a-camera James Bond shit on you. Say one thing for the Clintons, they at least stayed relatively hands-off when it came to letting you get your work done in whichever way you preferred to do it.


----------



## AveraDiane (Jun 24, 2018)

Unsurprisingly, college and tumblr introduced me to the world of SJWism. I was never necessarily an SJW, but I have been in those types of social circles (mainly in WoW and my minor of Gender Studies and yes, I know the jokes). I have never seen people that were so unhappy and nasty in my life and it still baffles me to this day how people get so sucked into it.


----------



## Ginger Piglet (Jun 24, 2018)

AveraDiane said:


> Unsurprisingly, college and tumblr introduced me to the world of SJWism. I was never necessarily an SJW, but I have been in those types of social circles (mainly in WoW and my minor of Gender Studies and yes, I know the jokes). I have never seen people that were so unhappy and nasty in my life and it still baffles me to this day how people get so sucked into it.



Same reason people get sucked into radical Islam, several fundamentalist imams in which have said that mirth, fun, joy, and happiness were sinful because you should always be striving to please God more, and in which they're more than happy to call down anathemas on their fellow fundamentalists on really obscure points. Have a look at the IslamQA thread we have on here, which includes fatwas about, and I shit you not, how to wipe your arse.

I think it's something like this. Person goes off to university and doesn't know anyone, is a bit shy, is a bit depressed or anxious, doesn't really mix well, and is love bombed by current SJWs or Islamists or similar. They are offered belonging, told that their parents are the embodiment of the system, that the rest of the students who are all sociable and nice aren't really friendly because they're problematic / haraam (delete as appropriate). Soon enough, displays of loyalty begin to be required both by and of the new member.

The manosphere works in a similar way.


----------



## An Ghost (Jun 24, 2018)

Xarpho said:


> but I have yet to see a troon (one who hasn't completely fucked their body beyond all reasonable repair) return from the brink and go back to "normal".


Because those are reasonable people who realized their mistake and reverse direction away from screeching harpy mode. Reasonable people who admit fault do not get threads here. 


Ginger Piglet said:


> The manosphere works in a similar way.


Even fucking Wrong Planet works the same way. Internet echo chambers were a mistake.


----------



## Dragon Face (Jun 24, 2018)

gengar said:


> Why did you decide to leave?



I would not say that I suddenly made a decision to leave SJW's zone immediately. It's a low-profile and gradual thing. I happen to grow sick of feeling frustrated in their "so inclusive" space. They're just a bunch of assholes who want to circlejerk about what's the hot topic and leave Deaf people who want to talk about serious legit Deaf issue, out of their circlejerking. If any Deafies try to bring it up in SJW zones, often, we would get dismissed, mocked, berated, or even spread gross misinformation that hurts us even more than good.

So, if they wanna to jerk off to few specific issue but ignores other issue, then forget about those assholes. 
I'm tired of walking on their eggshells too. To these days, my art blog still get called out for using words like "dumb" and "queer" it's like they purely only go by the textbook definition rather than the actual context themselves. I can't win this. 


Another reason for that, I've been reading some remarkable articles about how much SJWs harms other people and this is where I've come to realization about our including my toxic behavior and that kind of method we've been doing is not going to become a teachable moment for people of the "other side." and I've happen to develop more aloof of other morons over time. 

Ironically, after watching "Dear White People" they has pushed me even further out of SJW mindset after what several character has said about other's toxic behavior. I happen to apply that to my SJW experience then got disgusted with where I am at.



gengar said:


> What were some of the difficulties you had when you decided to get out?



I try to keep my leave from SJW zone as low-profile as possible. I think the only difficulties I have to deal with the awkwardness when I get dragged into someone's personal SJW-related drama with one old man stranger, who is stubborn, and has no influential power nor importance in this society... I would rather not to waste my time on that cesspool. 



gengar said:


> Do you think we will see more people leaving these communities as time goes on?



Unfortunately, no. I feel like they are escalating rather rapidly. This doesn't help especially with the extreme polarization political climate going on in this country.  This is so depressing. 



gengar said:


> What sorts of crazy things did you do while you were still into it?



Eh, not really anything too crazy. I was just an asshole arguing with many strangers on Facebook in the comment section. Glad I stopped doing that. I gotta thank one of my friend for being a pest by pissing me off every time he responds to my comment when I attempt to fight with a random stranger. I also have to thank one of my friend, who's a successful man, for criticizing me privately on my online behavior. 



gengar said:


> When you left it behind, did your ideological views swing to the right, or did they simply become more moderate?


My ideological still share many ideological with them, but, my approach is much more tamer and I'm not going to be like "fite me" at strangers every time I disagree with with them online. It's a huge waste of my time and it'll make me look terrible. 



---


Overall, I'm glad I'm back to my old self. Not gonna lie, being part of SJW make me really depressed and I had to seek counselling help because I was so depressed. I am a lot more happy being away from them and I actually can focus on myself for once rather than other people on news, whom I don't even know, about their problem. Plus, I feel a lot more productive being able to contact politicians to bitch professionally about the social issue than bitching like a trash all over the internet. You feel? 

Thanks for this thread, this has opened up my eyes and I enjoy reading what other people has to say here.


----------



## Monika H. (Jun 24, 2018)

Never a SJW myself, but I had a friend back in high school who was a leftist and a feminist, but of the right, non-tumblrina kind. I had already talked about her on here. She made petitions regarding our school uniforms (too sexists in her opinion) and the somewhat hushed homophobia that some of our professors demonstrated.
She wanted to make herself a career in politics.
Heard about her last week, after years of not knowing anything from her. 
Apparently, she's running as a municipal candidate in a moderate right-wing party.
I wonder if all the shit the "tolerant left" pulled off in those years made her change her mind.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jun 24, 2018)

Ginger Piglet said:


> Not really ever a Social Justice Warrior but considering some of the utter arsery they come out with I'm thankful I never went down that rabbit hole.
> 
> I will say this though. When I first read The Handmaid's Tale the thing that struck me about it was how in the backstory is was mentioned that Gilead was helped into power by extreme feminists who objected to porn and prostitution because it objectifies women. Fast forward to now and what do I find on shittier news webshites? Why, feminists claiming how they converted to Islam and objecting to burqa and hijab bans because it protects women from being objectified (even though it is effectively a marker in Islam of being a woman and therefore a second class citizen.)
> 
> Also, about hatching an egg. Someone I went to school with is now a Tumblr Transtrender. He refers on his blog (which is full of stony artwork involving dickgirls because that's transgressive and thought provoking) to having been in "eggmode" in 2014. Passes fairly well though is clocked once you see the jawline. Lives in Saaahhhf London with girlfriend (who is also, I believe, trans, and chronically ill I'm told, so they must live off a tugboat of some sort). I don't know what contact he has with his family since he was "hatched" but I suspect they VIOLENTLY MURDERED him by asking him to stop and use his loaf before filling himself with hormone tablets. He now counts amongst his friends a cavalcade of other Tumblrinas who all probably have the same life story.



Funny how the Hulu adaptation cut nearly all that out and is mostly outrage porn aimed at _those very same people._


----------



## UselessRubberKeyboard (Jun 24, 2018)

From having been around feminist groups pre-troon sjw insanity, it's been really interesting to see how many women who initially embraced trans people are now firmly in what troons would call TERF territory.  I'm sure that's mainly due to the influence of online groups and not much in meatspace.

It's interesting to watch how one small idea will grow into this huge-assed problem that causes literally thousands of suicides each day, apparently.  To be a good sjw you've got to be better than everyone else, so I guess going to even further extremes on beliefs comes with the territory.  It was kinda sad to watch women who were supportive of guys just coming out as women, helping them with things like clothing, makeup etc, were driven away by ever more shrill accusations of being evil and exclusive because they still talked about things like periods and abortion.

The whole trans thing has become the pinnacle of sjw-itis, and it's a shame for all concerned.


----------



## sachertorte (Jun 24, 2018)

left vs right, politically incorrect vs politically correct, conservatives vs liberals and so on...
I'd rather not get involved with any of these internet groups or ideologies, I'm just a normal person.
In average, people IRL don't give a shit about these discussions, so why would I?
Life is too short, guys.


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Jun 24, 2018)

Uncanny Valley said:


> minus the constant need to be FUNNAY AND LOLSORANDUM XD



It's pathetic that even a 61 yo despises Doug's videos on Adam Sandler.


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (Jun 24, 2018)

Everyone should be ultra-reactionary like me frankly.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Jun 24, 2018)

During my teenage years in the late Bush and early Obama eras, I considered myself a progressive leftist, though I never went full SJW. Part of this was a reaction against the Religious Right and the prevalence of fundies in my life that came from growing up in a rural conservative area in the 1990's and early 2000's, although again, I still believed in individualism and didn't abandon religion completely.

But by 2013-2014, around the time SJW's first started getting big, I realized the Left that I once identified with was no longer the Left of my childhood and adolescent years. It had become infected with post-modernism, identity politics, moral authoritarianism, and generally resembled the Religious Right fundamentalist types I was opposed to back in the day.

Nowadays, I consider myself centrist or center-left at most, fiscally liberal and socially libertarian.


----------



## Gone_Fission (Jun 24, 2018)

I used to be deep into socialist and SJW spaces, and even modded a large online socialist community for a while before being banned and driven out for for simply stating facts that contradicted the narrative, specifically that the shooting of Mike Brown was inevitable due to the fact that the autopsy confirmed that he had grabbed the officer's gun during the altercation. Despite the fact that I literally prefaced my statement with the fact that I believed the rioting was understandable, if not fully justifiable, in the light of the insanely racist practice of farming the black residents of Ferguson for fines to make up for lost revenue from the tax cuts for wealthy whites, I was still deemed a racist.

I also noticed that so-called "Marxists" were regularly avoiding straightforward material analyses of issues such as black poverty and incarceration rates, and instead resorting to liberal idpol horseshit about individual subjective attitudes and endless language policing that meant you had to walk on eggshells to avoid being screamed at and banned. Between that, the increasingly insanity of troonery, and the realization that any real communist revolution would result in these retards being sent to a labor camp or bayonetted to death during their first scuffle with reactionaries, I just sort of gave up.

I guess now I'm just a more socially conservative social democrat who's hard left on the environment and hard right on guns, and wants a less interventionist foreign policy.


----------



## Unfiltered Red (Jun 24, 2018)

Gone_Fission said:


> the realization that any real communist revolution would result in these exceptional individuals being sent to a labor camp or bayonetted to death during their first scuffle with reactionaries, I just sort of gave up.


"What do you mean I can't Snapchat on the iPhone my parents paid for during hard labor hours? I thought the revolution meant kicking it back and watching capitalism crumble whilst I blog about it!" _*skull is cracked by the back of a gun*_

The funniest thing about all first world radicals--communists, neo-Nazis, ancaps etc--is that they'd be eaten alive in the society they're pushing for.


----------



## Gone_Fission (Jun 24, 2018)

If socialist woketards had any brains, they'd stop focusing their recruitment efforts on parasitic troons and college kids, and tailor their strategy to appeal to military veterans, blue collar dudes in the trades, and engineers/technicians at influential firms aka people whose labor is indispensable to the economy and could effectively cause some real disruption if they were organized and started making demands from corporations and the state.


----------



## Aquinas (Jun 24, 2018)

I used to murder white men just for looking at me and opressing me with their sexuality


----------



## Black Waltz (Jun 26, 2018)

I was kind of a sjw back in high school, it took Trump winning the election for me to realize how insane these people are.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jun 26, 2018)

In high school I got a tumblr and for like the first year or two I was pretty tumblr. Only a little bit SJWish though. The cringiest shit I used to do was support BLM and talk about vidya and cartoon characters being LGBTQ funny thing happened though and I got pro-GG while still being very tumblr until GG got fuckin weird then I became more in-line with my peers on that.

Then GamerGhazi told me that people saying Heil Hydra were literal actual nazis and started covering up for pedophiles and abusers (Sarah Butts, etc) Then I found here.

Now I'm still a dirty Bernie Sanders commie who should be thrown from the helicopters but at least I'm not that big of a faggot and grew a thicker skin about tranny jokes.


----------



## IceGray (Jun 26, 2018)

Previously in the SJW Art thread I said I used to be a bit of cringy jealous person. Jealous of better-looking female characters, that kind of thing. I really used to think that fanservice was a stupid idea and there was no justification for sexually provocative ideas.

It got worse after I left high school and went for college and got exposed to more race issues concerning Asians. Bear in mind that I was very literal-minded (and still am).

As for how I stopped, in my second year of college I met a future great friend who introduced me to things like Drakengard, Metal Gear, and other Japanese or Japanese-inspired media. Since Yoko Taro appealed to my nascent liking of the weird, I had a bit of an epiphany that harsh themes don't necessarily mean the author of the work endorses them.

Then I thought really hard about it and realized I've been a gigantic ass and a hypocrite. I might have seen fanservice as purely exploitative but some works do comment on it themselves indirectly. At this point, as far as LGBT issues were concerned, I personally thought it didn't have to be a big deal but religious communities should be less fire-and-brimstone about it.

So it lay low for a few years, until this resurgence of SJW mania hit almost every site I've been using except Kiwifarms! Now it's gotten to the point where women drool over women characters and think they are the most lesbian lesbiennes that ever lived, while living up to the pornographic cliche of horny fake lesbians! More fandom-sanctioned hypocrisy! I'm sick of people making lesbianism out to be a trend and a joke! That's not going to help with the fire-and-brimstone mentality of the old world.


----------



## Crunchy Leaf (Jun 27, 2018)

I'm pretty left on most issues, except troonery, and the fact that leftist spaces, including ones that put forth a face of skepticism/rationalism/logic falling over themselves to uncritically support troons has really turned me off being part of the 'movement'.


----------



## QB 290 (Jun 27, 2018)

I guess since everyone else is telling their tales, I may as well elaborate.
Loneliness was the biggest factor. When you hate school, have no friends and don't get along with your family, you don't get a huge choice as to who you decide to talk to or who you take advice from, of course, the slippery slope of social justice is not something you can plant your feet into and whats normal today is evil tomorrow, liking certain things, spending your day a certain way, even how you look and who you like is another tool to be used by sjw's. You can't like this, you can't dress like that, you can't have this opinion and you especially can't be proud of who you're born as.
One thing i'll always be grateful to the farms for is for dragging me out of that period of my life before it got worse. If anything, being an sjw and leaving it has hurt my ability to trust and believe people, I always assume everyone I know has an ulterior motive like my old friends did and while that worldview has yet to hurt me, I wish converting away from it didn't make you so jaded to what should be good things. Same with political worldviews, I've come to really hate politics and anything resembling political worldviews, even things that should normally be far away from that like LGBT and racial relations I want no part of because of how trendy they are to the left. I know a few people who think the same after moving away from it but it's only gotten a larger presence in our lives after leaving it, absorbing entire industries and ruining things people used to love.

TLDR: The sooner this movement dies and everyone involved with it necks themselves, the better


----------



## Wallace (Jun 27, 2018)

Alpha Loves You said:


> I guess since everyone else is telling their tales, I may as well elaborate.
> Loneliness was the biggest factor. When you hate school, have no friends and don't get along with your family, you don't get a huge choice as to who you decide to talk to or who you take advice from, of course, the slippery slope of social justice is not something you can plant your feet into and whats normal today is evil tomorrow, liking certain things, spending your day a certain way, even how you look and who you like is another tool to be used by sjw's. You can't like this, you can't dress like that, you can't have this opinion and you especially can't be proud of who you're born as.
> One thing i'll always be grateful to the farms for is for dragging me out of that period of my life before it got worse. If anything, being an sjw and leaving it has hurt my ability to trust and believe people, I always assume everyone I know has an ulterior motive like my old friends did and while that worldview has yet to hurt me, I wish converting away from it didn't make you so jaded to what should be good things. Same with political worldviews, I've come to really hate politics and anything resembling political worldviews, even things that should normally be far away from that like LGBT and racial relations I want no part of because of how trendy they are to the left. I know a few people who think the same after moving away from it but it's only gotten a larger presence in our lives after leaving it, absorbing entire industries and ruining things people used to love.
> 
> TLDR: The sooner this movement dies and everyone involved with it necks themselves, the better



It's interesting how many common threads and experiences keep coming back. I feel like I'm getting closer to a Grand Unified Theory or something to that extent.


----------



## gachacunt (Jun 27, 2018)

I considered myself a SJW when I was like ... 15, I guess? I used to frequent Tumblr a _*lot.*_ Even then, being in the family that I was and the shit I went through at that time, it made me really stressed out. I was afraid of saying my actual opinions because I feel like i'd have to be like every other person in the SJW community and having any sort of " moderate " opinion would make me a target for people's ire. 

Kiwifarms actually helped me break out of that and made me consider that maybe, _just _maybe having a mixture of opinions isn't that bad and holding onto them makes you a strong person. I understand that some SJWs have a good heart, but a lot either don't have it in the right place or straight up _exploit _that shit. I'm just happy I got out of that place before I got any worse, y'know? I'm content with the opinions I have now, and the beliefs I share. While I do see myself as being a moderate left or so, it never really mattered that much to me. My opinions are my opinions. The wonderful thing about humanity is that everybody has their own perspectives and beliefs. No person is ever truly the same.


----------



## Secret Asshole (Jun 27, 2018)

I was always ultra-liberal, exploring my religion, never being fully atheist, but exploring others for a time. I looked at paganism and Wicca even, though that was brief when I read some books. (I have to admit this because I find this hilarious, I very very very briefly considered Islam. Just know this was before 9/11 or any real Islamic Terror attacks or rape riots). I always, ALWAYS argued liberal politics with my family, who are staunchly conservative. I argued with conservatives in college, went on debates, the whole nine. Except it wasn't like today, it was amicable arguments. Where it got intense, but you were still friends, you were still family. That's what I thought being a liberal was. Argue your points, but allow for freedom of thought. I even got offended by Muslim jokes, even after 9/11. I was tolerant and shit.

When it really started to erode was the financial crisis of 2008. My family got FUCKED by it. We avoided foreclosure by the skin of our teeth because of massive job losses, but we've never fully recovered.  I got caught up in the hope and the dreams of Barack Obama. 'Yeah, Obama! Take care of that corrupt Wall...Healthcare? Wait, why? What are you doing, you can fix the financial system, help the poor and the...oh...you want a legacy...oh.' When he went balls deep into healthcare instead of helping the economy, the cracks started to appear.

Occupy Wallstreet was when I broke. I couldn't do it anymore. 'Stick it to those big bankers! FUCK EM UP...wait, why are there hippie drums here? Disabled people? What are you talking about the police for? Queer politics...the progressive stack? WHAT THE FUCK WHO CARES, THEY ARE DEGENERATE GAMBLERS AND IN A JUST SOCIETY WE'D HANG THEM FROM LAMPOSTS YOU STUPID FAGGOTS WHAT THE FUCKAREYOUDOING.' Which lead to the Colbert show clip and one of the leaders was a rich white cunt called Ketchup. At first, I actually thought it was the FBI doing COINTELPRO. Seriously, that's not a joke. I literally could not believe the people in charge were this fucking stupid to let them go in front of a camera.

Once I realized that they were that stupid and were rich white cunts who latched on to the most important issue of our time to promote their own fringe ideologies (which would become progressivisim) and force out others, I was fucking done. Hugely fucking done. It got even worse when progressives invaded gaming and started screaming. I was still bitter about 2011 so when the country hadn't recovered and they were screaming about meaningless bullshit, I wanted to beat people with pipes.

I went more and more into shitposting on SA and then even SA got fucking worse, which only pissed off...oh, a huge amount of people. I got really bad there, before it became a core of SJWs. Hellthread I was full on shitpost mode, which I found hilarious at how mad I made the libs. At this point, I hated progressives. They represented the worst of liberals, the excesses which didn't focus on the poor or downtrodden, but on people's skin color or genitals or shit that really didn't matter. After they closed Hellthread for good, pretty much all the shitposters left SA, I went to SASS, found it too specific to SA and came here to shitpost harder.

Nothing will turn you from a liberal to whatever I am like true financial strife and it being ignored so a disabled tranny black queer autistic can speak about wheelchair ramps. I relish every time the progressives lose societal influence, I love seeing them angry and not getting their way, I love to see them get fired and all their businesses to fail. They had the chance to fix one of the most corrupt industries in the world and they cared more about the most superficial traits on people instead. They rejected the foundations of liberalism for their own narcissism and virtue signaling. I want Donald Trump for another 4 years so they continue to go insane and lose influence as people see how fucked their priorities are and what hypocrites they are. Fuck progressives. Fuck all of them.

EDIT:
Since I didn't answer two questions and I'm a long winded verbose cunt:



> What were some of the difficulties you had when you decided to get out?



None. Surprisingly, most of my friends in college were not liberals even though I was. And when I exited the ideology it was after college.



> Do you think we will see more people leaving these communities as time goes on?



100% yes. These groups thrive on victimhood. Its a competition to be the most victimized. And to be victimized, you need a victimizer. And when you can't find one...well, there's always a few people around you that you can find.

They also self-cannibalize. And when you experience real strife....well, you tend to wake up really quick.


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 28, 2018)

Secret Asshole said:


> wait, why are there hippie drums here?



Lol I love this.  For some reason, the sight and sound of a fucking hippie drum circle makes me want to put on jackboots and start swinging a truncheon.  

The utter shitshow that Occupy became as cancerous splinter groups of every shade of degeneracy came out of the woodwork had a lot to do with my own disillusionment.  I also considered it might be some kind of COINTELPRO shit of sending in the clowns.  While there may have in fact been some of that, I realized to my horror that no, most of these people were absolute fucking idiots just as they seemed to be.


----------



## Secret Asshole (Jun 28, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> Lol I love this.  For some reason, the sight and sound of a fucking hippie drum circle makes me want to put on jackboots and start swinging a truncheon.
> 
> The utter shitshow that Occupy became as cancerous splinter groups of every shade of degeneracy came out of the woodwork had a lot to do with my own disillusionment.  I also considered it might be some kind of COINTELPRO shit of sending in the clowns.  While there may have in fact been some of that, I realized to my horror that no, most of these people were absolute fucking idiots just as they seemed to be.



Yeah, I was like, 'Where are the punks and skinheads when you need them to teach those patchouli wearing faggots a lesson?' And patchouli is the nastiest shit, those dirty fucks use it to mask their unwashed stink and it makes it a thousand times worse.

The thing was the libertarians and populist liberals had a lock on it, then made the mistake of inviting other people with progressive ideology, not knowing what they were bringing in. They had no concept of economics and just used its popularity to put on their pet causes. And yeah, at the beginning I have no doubt there was some COINTELPRO going on, but it was quickly eclipsed by that degeneracy since the FBI isn't that creative.

It was so fucking frustrating seeing these people take it over and just make a mockery of it. To this day, if I were in charge and had absolute power it would have: 1) Been done in the summer during the blazing heat. 2) Dress code. Everyone wears suits, ties and formal wear in the 90 degree heat. Yeah, you will suffer. But it will show you are serious. It worked so fucking well for MLK. 3) No off message. No communists. No hippies. No antifa. Not allowed. 4) If you are gay, you are not allowed to promote your agenda. The singular focus is financial corruption and exploitation of a generation, which crosses racial, gender and sexual lines. 5) If the police beat you, you don't resist. You let them fuck you up. Passive resistance motherfucker.

I mean, the protest playbook that works has been written for almost 50 fucking years and it never gets followed because its all about virtue signaling. If you did those 5 things, you would have forced a national conversation. MLK excluded the more violent elements of the civil rights movement because of this. If they had done this, occupy would have forced Obama to reconsider, but because they were quickly made a joke and was basically a tumblr con, it collapsed. The roots of SJWism can be traced directly to here, because they didn't care how stupid or fucking idiotic they looked, the narcassits got what they wanted: attention and pats on the back. They were never interested in reform, which is why I will happily burn this country to the ground with terrible conservatives just to ruin their ideology.

They ruined the one chance we had to eliminate corruption for their own selfish ends, and for me that's unforgivable and the ideology needs to be marginalized, persecuted and shoved to the side.


----------



## Ido (Jun 28, 2018)

I thank Chris every day that I discovered him and got into this community before I ever became an sjw.


----------



## Slap47 (Jun 28, 2018)

My whole belief system is based around maximizing freedom and I believe that security is a must to be free. I believe this makes me a radical leftist because I believe that the least free people are those who have to prostrate themselves for the basics like food, water and medicine. People should be provided the basics for free to be free.

I'm particularly hostile towards sjws because they take this idea while being anti-freedom. They want to use the state as a bludgeon against those who wrong-think rather than as a tool to create a free society.  They don't want freedom of expression and reject the very science that has set more people free than anything in history (neo-lysenkoism, etc).  Worse, most of them are trendy upper middle class and rich people are basically pro-corporate power and anti-consumer/anti-worker when it comes time to vote and function as a consumer in the marketplace.  

Of  course, the worst of this is them corrupting left wing parties with their neo-liberal shit. Remember when leftwing parties opposed the EU because it stripped unions and elected governments of their power and enforced draconian pro-corporate policies? 

Never been an sjw myself. I've always been an edgelord. However, I think I'm pretty gifted when it comes to blending in with sjws while still expressing my own opinions.


----------



## Dr. Robeatnik (Jun 29, 2018)

I’ve pretty much always leaned on the left. Nowadays I’m much more moderate than I used to be, but still on the left side. Up until a few years ago, I would have even considered myself a feminist. 

What really started to get me to start becoming more moderate was just the pure insanity I started hearing from the feminist and lgbt community, especially their extremely black-and-white view of identity politics. I was once talking to a friend who had taken a hearty gulp of the sjw kool-aid about my bad luck finding dates and her whole stance was basically “You’re a man, so they need to assume you’re going to rape them”.

 After that I started to realize that I really don’t feel comfortable associating with a group that believes I’m a rapist until proven innocent just because I’m a man, while condemning other people for reinforcing gender stereotypes. Just seemed a little hypocritical to me.

Then I discovered CWC and Kiwi Farms where I lurked through the tumblr and manosphere threads and realized that they’re all just opposite sides of the same coin.


----------



## Russian Civil War (Jun 29, 2018)

Not gonna powerlevel too hard, but there was a time in my life where I was easily on the way to having my own thread here.


----------



## Education Lottery (Jun 29, 2018)

Being part of several demographics that many SJW want to insert themselves in the causes of will make you hate them, especially since once they find out that their magical negroes, noble savages, token wheelchair guy, or their gay best friends are normal humans who want fuck all to do with them, their true colors come out.  It's fascinating.

I was never one, but I have come close several times.  It usually died down likely due to the fact I know a reality they often fantasize about witnessing, nor do I need to have a void filled by pretending I'm some hero helping 'the lessers.'  I've been through and overcome a lot more than these wannabe victims ever had.  People mentioned earlier it can be hard to pull away because of the feeling of belonging, but people have to remember it's a trash movement full of people who prey on this very fact.


----------



## Russian Civil War (Jun 29, 2018)

Discobiscuits said:


> ... once they find out that their magical negroes, noble savages, token wheelchair guy, or their gay best friends are normal humans who want fuck all to do with them, their true colors come out.  It's fascinating.


A big 'this'. Just look at how cisgendered gay men are being disparaged by the woke types now. It's so fucking annoying and it makes me despise these parasites.


----------



## Munchingonfish (Jun 30, 2018)

I've never hated myself enough to be an SJW.


----------



## The Sourdough Region (Jun 30, 2018)

I used to lean a lot more to the left back in high school. I was never a full on SJW, but I got pretty close. I moved back towards the center after getting out of a relationship with someone super entrenched in communist ideology. These days, I'm still pretty socially liberal, but I lean more to the right on some key issues (such as gun rights and immigration).

Bottom line, never stick your dick in crazy.


----------



## Sun Shihong (Jun 30, 2018)

I never believed that SJW would care about minorities, oppression and such, given that their motives are exaggerated, filled with contrarianism and most of their arguments being based on the ridiculous idea of "oppressed people can never do wrong and all act of violence commited by minorities is justified because of centuries of inequality and such".

Fact, it all started when I saw people praising socialism as the ultimate solution for world's problems and was constantly skeptical of it. When political correctness became a thing, my common question was "why are all that bunch of fucktards always trying to take away all the things I like?".

It didn't help that a few online communities exposed most of the contradictions of theirs, such as advocating towards politics of equality while at the same time bashing people who didn't victimize themselves.

Gamergate, of all things, was the apex of it. I had an interest in libertarianism during GG's life cycle, which cemented my views on how I should boycott this concepts because I found SJW behavior toxic.


----------



## Muttnik (Jun 30, 2018)

I was pretty left during college, though not in the smug anti-male/anti-white way that a lot are. I just genuinely thought there were issues out there that we needed to take responsibility for. It wasn't until I started seeing people pointing fingers and unfairly blaming other people that had nothing to do with anything that I started to change my perspectives. I've had nothing but good influences in my life from the very same people the left likes to demonize so I slowly realized that everything I knew was just the product of an echochamber. So while lots of my college friends only got worse and worse after college, I deviated and now am way more in the middle than anything else. I just don't like hypocrisy and if they're going to be just as backwards as the people they like to shit on, might as well have some fun and poke fun at them until the sjw movement finally dies down.


----------



## 2 litre soda (Jun 30, 2018)

What flipped my switch from SJW to 1920s liberal was actually working with the poor.

Time was, I was a self-hating, constantly apologizing, "everything is racist" jackass. Then I actually spent time in the adult world, where no one gives a shit about any of that beyond your ability to do your job properly and not shit yourself in public. Trouble makers get fired. 

Then, I volunteered with charities that worked with the real poor. Homeless people, families living out of their cars, people who squat under bridges. Not kids who want shit and their parents won't pay for it.

Fact is, most of them want money they can earn, not charity. They want jobs. The ones who don't want to work, fuck um, let them be poor. But the ones who want to work, find them work and let them succeed. They didn't want my apologies, they didn't care that I was white, they couldn't give a shit if I listened to rap or not. 

And, I hasten to add, a lot of them were complete fucking assholes. Not the "noble suffering savages" or whatever that need whitey to vacate the area. When I see their kids playing together, they don't give a shit about race, they care about who has what toy or who knows the rules to what game. 

It really put things into perspective, and shocked me into seeing what really matters.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jul 1, 2018)

I've never been one but I can see the trap, it's the simple appeal of us vs them thinking and a distraction from the larger economic and social problems.  In addition accusations of white privilege are pretty cute when you come from a place which never really had a ethnic underclass and you (and about a 5th of the population) grew up dirt poor -you overtly don't give a shit about us so why should I care about you?


----------



## soryu (Jul 1, 2018)

My SJW journey lasted about 5 years.
I had to rewrite this a few times, but hopefully it's not too lengthy.

It's kind of hard to pinpoint exactly when I got into these groups, but I can say it's due to Tumblr. I spent a few years on Tumblr enjoying myself and finding new friends, there's still a few posts from my early days still up where I'd throw around a couple offensive jokes and used not very politically correct language. I was young, whatever, no big deal.
I found these groups of friends online and in real life who gave me emotional support and they reassured me I was loved. It was very cult-like behavior. I ignored a lot of things they did in the beginning of our friendships because they came to my side when I was at my lows. Overall, I wasn't doing well at home. My new friends encouraged me to vent out my weaknesses, they loved hearing how helpful they were to me. It also gave them a chance to insert their opinions because they knew I was struggling. At one point I dated a troon right at the start of their _egg hatching _moments. Suddenly I had to start caring about gender. Called myself pansexual and agender, basically reflecting how much I didn't actually really care. That phase went away after a year or so, but I had to keep my views on gender on the down low.
My views of a lot of things had to change to fit the SJW narrative. As extreme as they were, they reminded us they were the only good ones. Especially me being someone who's a person of color, they made me and a lot of other people believe they were the only good people in the world. There was a lot of race fetishism going around, especially the white SJWs who would share articles and opinions nonstop about racism like it was entertaining to know about and would shove the few friends they knew who were people of color into random arguments of the subject. Basically toyed around with us to a point where they guilt tripped us into saying, "Yeah, there's a couple people of my race who give into white supremacy," about friends who showed a hint of disagreement with their racial issues. It felt like white supremacy in its own way, but they just slapped a rainbow sticker on top of it.

I moved onto the racial injustice community shortly after Trump won. This is where I realized the race fetishism of SJWs. We were still technically SJWs, but without the gender and sexuality focus. I still had my other SJW friends, mostly because the aura the racial injustice groups gave off came from a place of wanting to stem away from relying on validation for others and taking matters of justice into our own hands. It was very weird, none of us wanted to make friends, but it was basically a place to learn. I did the whole ordeal of getting into Facebook arguments, posted employers and addresses of racist law enforcement, nurses, random trolls, small business owners...
This community relied on making the biggest reaches one could imagine on racism. The difference from the last group was it wasn't really a power trip, but a way to act more victimized than you actually were. There was infighting as well with other races, mostly making jabs like, "I had instances where people of this race didn't like my race so we shouldn't be nice to all of them just because one person showed they were good." The "Fuck you, here's my PayPal *Beyonce gif*" part of the whole thing turned me away after a few months. Also, the ties with black supremacist groups was something I learned after leaving, but I had some fun figuring out all the big names in groups like BLM and ANTIFA in general were bullshitters. Essentially, I was tired of knowing about racism all the time, it pretty much kept me in a state of paranoia.

I started looking into anti-SJW communities. The place I first found had a hodgepodge of types that in the end just became SJWs themselves. It was odd, but not surprising. I found this website during that time, too.
At this point, I'm just an individual. I realized my identity doesn't matter in the real world and whatever these groups taught me was just a manipulation tactic. I still have a couple close SJW friends, but they're the ones who were toyed around with by the main ones like I was. We reconnected to each other with that and now focus on being legitimate friends, like focusing on our hobbies rather than our identity.
I don't have a need really to label my political stance anymore because everyone's views are different, but at the same time being curious and critical of views is normal. I just know that I try my best to continue being a decent person and stay away from extremists. I'm glad I got out before the commie uprising holy shit.


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 2, 2018)

The Sourdough Region said:


> These days, I'm still pretty socially liberal, but I lean more to the right on some key issues (such as gun rights and immigration).



I never really grasped how anyone can say they're for the Constitution and then pick and choose what they want.  The whole point of something like the Bill of Rights is that there are things the government has no legitimate authority to do, and the Bill of Rights is a nonexhaustive list of those things the government is ordered to keep its filthy fucking mitts off of.


----------



## OG 666 (Jul 2, 2018)

soryu said:


> I'm glad I got out before the commie uprising holy shit.



This probably won't surprise people, but it's worth noting that I know very few leftists who have actually read The Communist Manifesto, lmao. 

I once went out with a handful of people from a radical leftist organization and after a few drinks, they all started joking about how they've never actually read any of Marx's full texts because they found them too boring and/or confusing. Swear to god.


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 2, 2018)

gengar said:


> This probably won't surprise people, but it's worth noting that I know very few leftists who have actually read The Communist Manifesto, lmao.
> 
> I once went out with a handful of people from a radical leftist organization and after a few drinks, they all started joking about how they've never actually read any of Marx's full texts because they found them too boring and/or confusing. Swear to god.



The Communist Manifesto is not a difficult read in the least, unless you're functionally illiterate.  It's about 50 pages.  Das Kapital is a turgid monstrosity and nobody should be blamed for not reading it.  Mein Kampf is somewhere between the two in terms of unreadability.

The Communist Manifesto is a poisonous book more than Mein Kampf because Mein Kampf is nearly unreadable and its author is just more or less a repulsive piece of shit whining about being in prison when he belonged there.  The Communist Manifesto, though, is an incisive and compact assault on capitalism, which is good, but followed by an absolutely unworkable revolutionary model that leads to mass murder and disaster whenever anyone tries to implement it.

While it does hit on some actual problems with capitalism, it doesn't answer what's a more important question, that is, how do you produce and distribute goods in a better way?  Currently, capitalism is our best and most efficient way of doing that while actually getting people what they both need and want.


----------



## Gone_Fission (Jul 2, 2018)

Considering how horrific 19th century working conditions were, the thought of bloody revolution probably wasn't much worse than the sheer oppreasive awfulness of daily life in an industrial slum. Still, it's utterly retarded to be a first world college kid in 2018 clamoring for armed revolution, this isn't 1917 Russia or some hellish third world colony fighting for independence. Just stick to shit like single payer, unions, UBI, jobs programs, and renewable energy.


----------



## GreenJacket (Jul 11, 2018)

gengar said:


> This probably won't surprise people, but it's worth noting that I know very few leftists who have actually read The Communist Manifesto, lmao.
> 
> I once went out with a handful of people from a radical leftist organization and after a few drinks, they all started joking about how they've never actually read any of Marx's full texts because they found them too boring and/or confusing. Swear to god.


This goes to show how smart these people are. They think that since they fall on the same side on the left-right dichotomism as Communism that they can link themselves too it.

In reality, SJWs are a corporate psyop to create controversy for attention and profits.


----------



## Secret Asshole (Jul 12, 2018)

Gone_Fission said:


> Considering how horrific 19th century working conditions were, the thought of bloody revolution probably wasn't much worse than the sheer oppreasive awfulness of daily life in an industrial slum. Still, it's utterly exceptional to be a first world college kid in 2018 clamoring for armed revolution, this isn't 1917 Russia or some hellish third world colony fighting for independence. Just stick to shit like single payer, unions, UBI, jobs programs, and renewable energy.



That's the thing. The communist manifesto was a great indictment of capitalism. Early 20th century capitalism. The problem that Marx had was that workers basically had absolutely no protections and were regularly killed and mutilated in their industrial jobs with little to no compensation, even from kinder hearted CEOs. Workers were viewed as expendable, could be denied jobs or wages at a whim. Chimmney Sweeps typically got testicular cancer and died young. Child labor was prevalent and families were becoming completely destitute and destroyed by the complete and utter horror of working conditions. He disliked religion because he thought it anesthetized the populous to all this suffering. He wanted them to abandon religion to see the extent of the horror that was the early 20th century. Marx didn't see this changing through anything but revolutionary action. Also, there was no protection for renters in cities either. You could be made homeless for any reason whatsoever. Which is why he wanted to abolish private property. You had no protections, so why even bother with it? Another thing that's overlooked is that the manifesto aims to make everyone poor. It does not hide this. The reason was that everyone was poor anyway so it wouldn't matter.


The problem is that the Manifesto *only* applies to the early 20th century industrial revolution period and its economic conditions. Marx today would be fine with the conditions of capitalism because it allows for worker protections and industrial workers make more sometimes than even white-collar ones. Worker death and mutilation is compensated for. While he still would be for the worker, he would be far, far, far less revolutionary.


----------



## QB 290 (Jul 12, 2018)

Secret Asshole said:


> That's the thing. The communist manifesto was a great indictment of capitalism. Early 20th century capitalism. The problem that Marx had was that workers basically had absolutely no protections and were regularly killed and mutilated in their industrial jobs with little to no compensation, even from kinder hearted CEOs. Workers were viewed as expendable, could be denied jobs or wages at a whim. Chimmney Sweeps typically got testicular cancer and died young. Child labor was prevalent and families were becoming completely destitute and destroyed by the complete and utter horror of working conditions. He disliked religion because he thought it anesthetized the populous to all this suffering. He wanted them to abandon religion to see the extent of the horror that was the early 20th century. Marx didn't see this changing through anything but revolutionary action. Also, there was no protection for renters in cities either. You could be made homeless for any reason whatsoever. Which is why he wanted to abolish private property. You had no protections, so why even bother with it? Another thing that's overlooked is that the manifesto aims to make everyone poor. It does not hide this. The reason was that everyone was poor anyway so it wouldn't matter.
> 
> 
> The problem is that the Manifesto *only* applies to the early 20th century industrial revolution period and its economic conditions. Marx today would be fine with the conditions of capitalism because it allows for worker protections and industrial workers make more sometimes than even white-collar ones. Worker death and mutilation is compensated for. While he still would be for the worker, he would be far, far, far less revolutionary.


I like to think that if marx lived today, he'd be well in favour of capitalism, workers get rights, contracts and safety and there is always an opportunity to pick yourself up and try again if things don't go well the first time.
Communism and socialism was a drastic solution to a drastic problem, but that problem has faded and his once propaganda has now become literature.
Anyone who would willingly think that his historical propaganda from a very different age in a very different country could apply in the brightest age in history is au.tistic and deserves the ridicule they'll get, marx would probably agree.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Jul 13, 2018)

I never was but I've got a few semi-SJWs in my life.  Not really the lolcow variety, just that their opinions seem to follow the SJW hivemind.  

I'm trying to turn them into ex-SJWs, but hey, they are people too, I'm not trying to force anything on them, so long as they return the favor.  If they start saying ridiculous stuff, I'll correct them, it'll get uncomfortable for a minute, then we're on a different topic.  So definitely not full blown SJWs or they would have just disowned me for wrong opinions.


----------



## feedtheoctopus (Jul 13, 2018)

My beliefs haven't changed, my attitude towards them has. 
These days? Politics in general just seems like a meaningless pissing contest to me. Because it is. Fact is none of this shit really matters in the cosmic scheme of things, and no matter who gets into office, what happens in the economy, etc etc the content of our daily lives is going to remain much as it always has been. We get up, we go to work, we come home and fuck the missus, sleep, wake up the next day and do it again. 

If you don't believe me go get yourself a copy of Plato's Republic, or The Prince, or any of a million and one other works of political or moral philosophy. Why? Because one thing that becomes apparent is that human beings have been having the exact same arguments since we crawled out of the primordial ooze. The language changes, but it's all the same shit. If you went back and time and listened to a couple of Romans talking about the latest scandal in the senate you could be forgiven for assuming you were still in the present. 

I like to think people can create a better world, a kinder one, sure. But that ultimately comes down to how we treat each other in our daily lives. The more we try to thrust our ideals and beliefs on the world using politics the more that world seems to end up divided and miserable, you'll notice. Ultimately I think people, everybody, is just trying to be happy. They think that if the government does this, or if they get this job, or if people do this, then they'll be free of the pain of being alive. All they ever end up getting out of the deal is anger and hatred. 

So I wake up, I go to work, I come home, I fuck the missus, and if the world wants to tear itself apart it can go right ahead.


----------



## superscript (Jul 14, 2018)

Secret Asshole said:


> While he still would be for the worker, he would be far, far, far less revolutionary.



Marx was a NEET who wrote awful fiction, boring nonfiction, was obsessed with Jews and Negros, had a bastard with his maid, and convinced Engels to claim to be the dad, for the Revolution, until Engels confessed the truth on his deathbed. He absolutely would believe his own bullshit today, read Salon, REEEEE at Musk on Twitter and probably have his own thread here.


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 14, 2018)

superscript said:


> Marx was a NEET who wrote awful fiction, boring nonfiction, was obsessed with Jews and Negros, had a bastard with his maid, and convinced Engels to claim to be the dad, for the Revolution, until Engels confessed the truth on his deathbed. He absolutely would believe his own bullshit today, read Salon, REEEEE at Musk on Twitter and probably have his own thread here.



He also had horrible personal hygiene, was covered in boils including his nads, treated his kids like shit, and for that matter treated pretty much everyone else like shit, including Engels.


----------



## TiggerNits (Jul 17, 2018)

I used to be left-center, but after getting screeched at by a 300lb tranny for saying Mark Twain was America's greatest writer even though he used "Nigger-Jim" as a name because it was parlance of the time.

At that point, I went pretty Deus Vult


----------



## Derp Potato (Jul 17, 2018)

Don't believe I was ever a SJW or close to it. I did used to hop on Change.org if that counts.

Leaned left when I was younger. Fuck, I think everyone was left of center when younger. Religion made no sense to me, abortion was fine with me, all about the environment, etc etc. The Religious Right was a pain to deal with and every right leaning person I met or dealt with was uber religious and just annoying.

Then I grew up, didn't pay attention to politics, lived in other countries and came back to the US to the shitshow Tumbler started. Saw how hypocritical the left was becoming, and in my eyes how they were ending up like the right. Then the bullshit Occupy movement happened, literal burger flippers demanding to make more money than most people, not understanding the economics, etc. Then the racist af BLM movement started.

I saw the majority of the "left" latch on to a narrative, disregarding any and all facts, celebrities calling me shit, getting called a Nazi with white privilege, so on and so forth. Even more hardcore disregarding, backpedaling, refusing to admit shit. Everything they would say about the right, they were doing themselves. Been against anything "left" for awhile now, to be honest.

I wouldn't even say I'm right wing. Right of center? Moderate? Libertarian? Idfk. Idfc.

Still don't care for religion. Abortions are more "meh" to me at this point; just use a damn condom or the pill. Still care about the environment because smog is nasty af. But there is such a thing as too much of an inept government. Too many handouts. Too many fucking taxes. But I also don't care who someone wants to fuck as long as it's another consenting adult. If they wanna get married, fuck it, be miserable like everyone else. I even like my guns, even if I rarely shoot them. I just want to live my life in peace without getting called a bigot for no other reason other than the dangerhair thinks they're hot shit.

Edit: Forgot to mention those fucking die-hard cultish atheists. The ones that need to constantly remind everyone that they don't believe in a god and always looking for a "Gotcha!" moment when it comes to a religious person. They tend to always go after the Christian/Catholics, never the black Protestants or Muslims...But that's a different topic all together.

Those fuckers I felt were ingrained in the SJW/far left culture. I never saw the reason for it. They were as bad, or even worse, than religious people. They're pretty damn close to Born Agains in their annoyance of forcing their beliefs.


----------



## PrettyIceCube (Jul 17, 2018)

Yeah, I was involved in various "sjw" groups in my teens through my early 20's.

*Why did you decide to leave?*

It just got to be too much. I was getting into arguments with other people over the most petty shit. Noticed that I was spending so much energy on nonsense, and getting upset over these encounters that ultimately mean nothing. I think the last argument I got into on twitter was over whether or not "folx" was appropriation from AAVE and whether or not it was gender neutral. Really.

I also notice this underlying sense of "Nothing matters so why bother?" Apathy and negativity are what run these social groups. Like, don't even bother recycling because some company will dump oil into a river. Don't even bother trying to lose weight because you'll just gain it back. Every mention of bettering yourself had to be behind trigger warnings. The "crabs in a bucket" mentality is very strong.

There's also this denial of personal responsibility. You don't have to manage your mental illness in any way at all, that's other people's problem. If you have an emotional response to something, that's not ever something you need to learn how to control. There was a whole fucking crisis on tumblr and twitter over whether or not expecting able bodied people taking a fucking shower is ableist. Some mutual friends of mine stopped speaking because of it. These people were in their late 20's. They're also completely unable to do any action relating to being an adult. It's very sad.

Just realized that's not how I want to live my life, and that remaining in my social group would only stunt me.

*What were some of the difficulties you had when you decided to get out? *

I'm really going to miss some of the people I met in these circles. Some. There's some good people there, who were good friends to me.

Sometimes I see some of my old friend group at the grocery store. They haven't ever made eye contact with me. But I've also lost 30lbs after cutting ties and being able to progress with my life unencumbered by a pack of manchildren. Maybe they just don't recognize me.

*Do you think we will see more people leaving these communities as time goes on? *

I think so. I hope so, lol.

*What sorts of crazy things did you do while you were still into it? *

Not much. I was "nonbinary" for a while but that's about it.

*When you left it behind, did your ideological views swing to the right, or did they simply become more moderate?*

They haven't really changed. I was never involved in any of the commie trends.


----------



## Gordon Cole (Jul 18, 2018)

I was a low-key SJW back in high school, parroting all the big talking points, amplifying my distaste towards Conservatives, and being Anti-GG. Then a bunch of things happened all at once (Realizing that all my SJW friends were impossibly lame, general alienation with the left, discovering this website) and now I'm just laughing on the sidelines at everyone who makes an ass of themselves.


----------



## Soggy Towel (Jul 19, 2018)

I made the unfortunate decision of joining Tumblr when I was 12 and got sucked into the SJW lifestyle through the people I followed at the time. I wanted to fit in and be liked, and not be shunned as an annoying, boring cis chick so I hopped on the genderspecial bandwagon for a few years. I was surrounded by an echo chamber of “be whatever gender you want! use whatever random pronouns you feel like pulling out of your ass! cis/str8 people are boring!” so it got ingrained in my head that I was a special nonbinary person and nobody could tell me different.


 the craziest shit i did was make “drama blogs” where I literally just picked fights and got into useless arguments with anyone that talked shit about LGBT people/nonbinary genders/pronouns, which got me posted on r/tumblrinaction a few times (the single user that made most of the posts about me got banned from the sub for not censoring my username so I have no idea if the posts are still there, and I’m not about to try to find them lmao).


I left/got less invovled in the community (and tumblr in general) when I was around 15 and realized I wasnt actually a nonbinary pansexual etc etc person (SHOCKER), and I really started opening my eyes to how badly I was entrenched in the sjw echo chamber and how much my young impressionable mind was being twisted and taken advantage of by adult tumblr SJWs (which is a whole other subject I could write a novel about). My mind matured and I saw just how immature some people were being, how exaggerated people made certain issues (like overanalyzing things and screaming “homo/transphobia!!!” when it wasnt really there) and how far people reached to be offended about things. 


I’m a lot more mellowed-out and laid back person now that I know that garbage people say on the internet doesn’t mean shit and all the obscure SJW issues that consumed my life on tumblr could easily disappear and not affect me in real life by pressing the “shut down” button on my computer and using my brain for more than a few seconds. it’s great. one of the few perks of becoming an adult I guess


----------



## itesou (Jul 21, 2018)

I joined tumblr as a young teen, and knew vaguely enough of the stereotypes so that I told myself I should stay away from its political side. I just wanted to post my fanart. Slowly but surely I got sucked into tumblr politics. I think the earliest thing I remember being conflicted about was backlash against a popular user named "sixpenceee" or something like that. People were accusing the owner of being ableist and therefore everyone should unfollow. I never actually saw any evidence of "ableism", but I felt that I should unfollow because otherwise I was being a bad person. I was conflicted because it was a great account that posted interesting, spooky facts and pictures. This theme continued through the years that I used tumblr and even when I had stopped.



Spoiler: lots of text :p



I went from the "lol if gay people can have pride parades why cant straight people? XD" type to the "I'm a pan-romantic demisexual demigirl and straight pride is literally celebrating oppression you fucking bigot" type within a year of using tumblr. (I told my conservative mother I was pansexual. Cringeeeee). By the time of the 2016 election, I had expanded to Reddit as well. This was the peak of SJW-dom for me; I was pretty much a full blown Marxist. I wanted to punch Nazis and support Antifa. I followed a lot of very hardline communists. Fatphobia, ableism, racism, colorism, misogyny, transmisogyny, misogynoir, homophobia, transphobia, islamophobia, any "internalized" variant of the previous, and patriarchy/kyriarchy, microaggressions, White Feminism(tm), and capitalism were things I had to worry about every single day. It was so much. And if you fucked up even a little bit, you were shamed and attacked until you repented. Even still, people collected "receipts" on you. They'd take screenshots (rarely smart enough to archive, unsurprisingly) of your offending words and save them for a later date, when they would need proof to slander your name for the next time you'd mess up. And there would always be a next time.

I followed lots of "discourse blogs", where the entire point was just to argue with each other about pointless shit like whether or not "asexuals" are LGBT, or discussing the intersectional nuances of some Disney film or some shit.

The only reason any of this made sense in my head was because I thought I was righteous. I was on the right side of history, fighting for the little guy being stomped out by the enormous, leering oppressor. This whole experience really drove into me the validity of the saying, "The road to hell is paved with good intentions."

When I first realized I had been an SJW, my views were fairly moderate, I'd say I was a centrist or even a classical liberal. By then I had realized that I had been pushing people away and secluding myself from possible friends because I had feared that they were a murderous bigot just waiting to get their dirty hands on me. Or if anyone said anything that was not PC, I would distance myself. I needed to stay pure; I was a good person, right? The reason I was able to leave was because my brother had suggested to me a Shoe0nHead video. I did *not* like it. But I thought she was cute so a month or so later, I rewatched it and ended up watching all of her videos. I think I started watching LeafyIsHere and H3H3 around this time as well. They opened me up to more offensive styles of humor, breaking me out of the politically correct bindings of before. Now, however, I am much more right wing. I'm trying not to swing from one extreme to the other, as I can feel the pull towards far-right authoritarianism and it's reminding me of those early tumblr days. There's a parallel between tumblr and 4chan, as I told myself not to stray from boards like /fit/, /ic/, and /wg/ because I knew of the reputations of /b/, /pol/, and /r9k/. And yet, I now browse /pol/ a few times a month.

Leaving was kinda tough. My entire worldview was challenged; every person, every idea, every belief I so strongly held was questioned and found untrustworthy. I was also forced to face the fact that I had a victim complex. I was a narcissist. It wasn't MY fault that I was fat. It wasn't MY responsibility. "Why is being fat a bad thing? This is just another expression of patriarchy!! REEEE!! Everyone hates me because I'm fat! It's their fault! I'm perfect as I am and I love myself! The world needs to change, not I!"

Maybe this is :powerlevel: a bit, but during this time I had also been dating a "genderfluid" person who had changed their name (not in the legal sense) twice. It ended up devolving into them calling me stupid incredibly often and most of our conversations were just them ranting about how shitty their family was and how much they wanted to die. I tried being a "therapist girlfriend" but it really wore me down and made me see the similarities in the people I followed online. It compounded on top of my own white guilt. I felt so fucking bad for being white, as the mob told me that all whites are inherently racist; I cried at least one time. That's how bad I had been manipulated. We broke up at pretty much the same time I abandoned the SJW ideology.

I believe that more people will leave. I know a few people who have shifted away from the insanity, at least a little bit. We still need to nuke the fuck out of Twitter, though. I don't think anyone's mind is going to be changed on there.



Sorry for the wall of text. I tend to ramble. Have a good day and don't forget to pwn the libtards


----------



## Wallace (Jul 21, 2018)

Leaving this here since it's relevant: I Was the Mob Until the Mob Came For Me



> How did I become that person? It happened because it was exhilarating. Every time I would call someone racist or sexist, I would get a rush. That rush would then be reaffirmed and sustained by the stars, hearts, and thumbs-up that constitute the nickels and dimes of social media validation. The people giving me these stars, hearts, and thumbs-up were engaging in their own cynical game: A fear of being targeted by the mob induces us to signal publicly that we are part of it.
> 
> When my callouts were met with approval and admiration, I was lavished with praise: “Thank you so much for speaking out!” “You’re so brave!” “We need more men like you!”
> 
> Then one day, suddenly, I was accused of some of the very transgressions I’d called out in others. I was guilty, of course: There’s no such thing as due process in this world. And once judgment has been rendered against you, the mob starts combing through your past, looking for similar transgressions that might have been missed at the time. I was now told that I’d been creating a toxic environment for years at my workplace; that I’d been making the space around me unsafe through microaggressions and macroaggressions alike.


----------



## Toucan (Jul 21, 2018)

I was always and still am very much on the left and actively campaigned for gay rights back in the day. I never went so far as to finger myself while reading the mary sue or anything like that. I get that many people on the left are obnoxious and unbearable to be around but what I dont get about many Ex-SJW's is the same thing I dont get about many Ex Atheists. It seems odd to me that just when you find out that some hysterical blue haired daemon beast might be loudly wrong about some things that you immediately renounce all of your previously held beliefs on economics and social policies and sign up to stormfront. I think when people go from Noam Chomsky to Ben Shapiro just because they watched a video of Big Red then there is always something more to the story that they aren't telling you.


----------



## Soggy Towel (Jul 21, 2018)

Toucan said:


> I was always and still am very much on the left and actively campaigned for gay rights back in the day. I never went so far as to finger myself while reading the mary sue or anything like that. I get that many people on the left are obnoxious and unbearable to be around but what I dont get about many Ex-SJW's is the same thing I dont get about many Ex Atheists. It seems odd to me that just when you find out that some hysterical blue haired daemon beast might be loudly wrong about some things that you immediately renounce all of your previously held beliefs on economics and social policies and sign up to stormfront. I think when people go from Noam Chomsky to Ben Shapiro just because they watched a video of Big Red then there is always something more to the story that they aren't telling you.


from what I’ve seen, nobody I still follow on tumblr from my sjw days has changed majorly in terms of politics or other viewpoints. A lot of them are now very vocal about their distaste for neogenders/sexualities, but they’re all still pretty left or completely devoted to communism/anarchy (which is a whole other conversation probably).
I shudder to think of what kind of special hell a person had gone through to make them go from sjw/liberal to completely conservative at the drop of a hat.


----------



## Toucan (Jul 21, 2018)

Soggy Towel said:


> I shudder to think of what kind of special hell a person had gone through to make them go from sjw/liberal to completely conservative at the drop of a hat.



When I used to troll Stormfront I would see threads where people would talk about having once been a communist or something similar until they saw the light (presumably a white light) and converted to 14/88. I was always very skeptical about these threads because it seemed like a sort of self validating form of masturbation (even the enemy can see we are right and true!) kind of thing. I also saw it all the time on Islamic forums where a muslim would say they used to be deep in atheism but converted for one reason or another, seemingly also completely and conveniently forgetting many of the philosophical arguments of atheism that contradict religion entirely but hey.

I dont believe many of these supposed radical conversions as I think it is in some way a form of propaganda but for the ones that are real I can only assume they were only attracted to the idea of authoritarianism rather than liberal ideology. It seems to me that many of them just were drawn in by the group that looked stronger or had some kind of aesthetic quality that appealed to them more and not for any kind of political reason.


----------



## Gingervitis (Jul 21, 2018)

Toucan said:


> When I used to troll Stormfront I would see threads where people would talk about having once been a communist or something similar until they saw the light (presumably a white light) and converted to 14/88. I was always very skeptical about these threads because it seemed like a sort of self validating form of masturbation (even the enemy can see we are right and true!) kind of thing. I also saw it all the time on Islamic forums where a muslim would say they used to be deep in atheism but converted for one reason or another, seemingly also completely and conveniently forgetting many of the philosophical arguments of atheism that contradict religion entirely but hey.
> 
> I dont believe many of these supposed radical conversions as I think it is in some way a form of propaganda but for the ones that are real I can only assume they were only attracted to the idea of authoritarianism rather than liberal ideology. It seems to me that many of them just were drawn in by the group that looked stronger or had some kind of aesthetic quality that appealed to them more and not for any kind of political reason.


My theory is that unstable people just tend to gravitate towards extremes, whether it’s evangelism, neo-nazism, social justice, euphoric atheism, or extremist islamism.


----------



## Toucan (Jul 21, 2018)

Gingervitis said:


> My theory is that unstable people just tend to gravitate towards extremes, whether it’s evangelism, neo-nazism, social justice, euphoric atheism, or extremist islamism.



Sure. Strength attracts weakness and all that. 

It should be worrying to any group that suddenly finds itself with an influx of followers who say they used to be something completely opposite. Its a surefire recipe for inmates running the asylum.


----------



## QB 290 (Jul 21, 2018)

Toucan said:


> When I used to troll Stormfront I would see threads where people would talk about having once been a communist or something similar until they saw the light (presumably a white light) and converted to 14/88. I was always very skeptical about these threads because it seemed like a sort of self validating form of masturbation (even the enemy can see we are right and true!) kind of thing. I also saw it all the time on Islamic forums where a muslim would say they used to be deep in atheism but converted for one reason or another, seemingly also completely and conveniently forgetting many of the philosophical arguments of atheism that contradict religion entirely but hey.
> 
> I dont believe many of these supposed radical conversions as I think it is in some way a form of propaganda but for the ones that are real I can only assume they were only attracted to the idea of authoritarianism rather than liberal ideology. It seems to me that many of them just were drawn in by the group that looked stronger or had some kind of aesthetic quality that appealed to them more and not for any kind of political reason.


The answer is hate

Hating something is a great way to change something about yourself and the more you indulge, the more excuses you'll find to keep hating. I'm confident this is something everyone is guilty of in some moderation but politics is a magnet for that kind of stuff.


----------



## Toucan (Jul 21, 2018)

Alpha Loves You said:


> The answer is hate
> 
> Hating something is a great way to change something about yourself and the more you indulge, the more excuses you'll find to keep hating. I'm confident this is something everyone is guilty of in some moderation but politics is a magnet for that kind of stuff.



I dont understand. Can you elaborate?


----------



## Gingervitis (Jul 21, 2018)

Toucan said:


> Sure. Strength attracts weakness and all that.
> 
> It should be worrying to any group that suddenly finds itself with an influx of followers who say they used to be something completely opposite. Its a surefire recipe for inmates running the asylum.


I was talking just emotional instability, not just weak people. But yes, that too.


----------



## Wallace (Jul 21, 2018)

Alpha Loves You said:


> The answer is hate
> 
> Hating something is a great way to change something about yourself and the more you indulge, the more excuses you'll find to keep hating. I'm confident this is something everyone is guilty of in some moderation but politics is a magnet for that kind of stuff.





Toucan said:


> I dont understand. Can you elaborate?



Do you mean projection? Or perhaps the law of mirrors?


----------



## QB 290 (Jul 21, 2018)

Toucan said:


> I dont understand. Can you elaborate?


maybe I didn't explain it so well.

Have you ever done a complete mental U-turn on something? Have you ever gone from loving one thing one minute to hating it the second? Like for example, you love house of cards until kevin spacey comes out as a paedophile and they fire him; meaning there will never be a real ending to this series you like, making you dislike it. I know I have, I don't know a person who hasn't but usually these are just the small things, like what food you like or hobby you have. 
Politics makes these small things into extremes. You pick up a tumblr blog; now all men are rapists and you hate them. You join a very far right group; now all jews and blacks must die. Election night is close; anyone who doesn't vote for ______ is a faggot and should kill themselves. 
Point is, politics is very good at selling stuff like this to people, that stuff is hate. Not the wishy washy worthless kind of hate, like a flavour of marmalade you dislike or an allergy, but a real burning hatred you're willing to base your identity, life and future towards. The kind tumblr SJW's inject themselves full of hormones over to fight an enemy that doesn't exist (or barely does) or the kind a KKK would organise a lynching over (making them the monsters they always cry about).
Something else to note is that this kind of hate feels good, it feels good to have an enemy or an adversery to fight against. It's why I think so many people believe in the Abrahamic religions because there's a clear villain to struggle against (the devil). This kind of pure hatred is addictive and most people will use any reason they have to keep feeling it, either so they can ignore the self hatred they have for themselves (pretty common amongst sjw's) or so they can feel like they have a purpose in life.

TLDR: people have complete changes in thought because they like being the victim and having an enemy, even if that enemy doesn't exist


----------



## Wallace (Jul 31, 2018)

Another blog from someone who left the SJW side.  On Leaving the SJW Cult and Finding Myself


----------



## Oudent Cultkill (Aug 13, 2018)

I was definitely an inexperienced, confused 14 year old. I found comfort in the idea that people would accept me no matter what I chose to do, no matter how crazy it was. That my odd personality could be a gender. But then I discovered the "real internet" and I've never been better.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Aug 16, 2018)

I almost got sucked into that whole SJW thing on Tumblr. To the point where I started feeling guilty about things that weren't my fault because I saw so many angry rants and guilt posts about things like race and sexuality. I had joined the site before it turned toxic. After witnessing bullshit where SJW's hijacked some of my posts to start drama, it turned me completely away from the whole thing. It's cost me followers over time and I lost one mutual that I had since I joined the site because they didn't like some things I said. (They called me a reactionary asshole.)
I've been called a Meninist and a person who hates women since then, and it's making me turn against them even more.


----------



## An Ghost (Aug 20, 2018)

Alpha Loves You said:


> maybe I didn't explain it so well.
> 
> Have you ever done a complete mental U-turn on something? Have you ever gone from loving one thing one minute to hating it the second? Like for example, you love house of cards until kevin spacey comes out as a paedophile and they fire him; meaning there will never be a real ending to this series you like, making you dislike it. I know I have, I don't know a person who hasn't but usually these are just the small things, like what food you like or hobby you have.
> Politics makes these small things into extremes. You pick up a tumblr blog; now all men are rapists and you hate them. You join a very far right group; now all jews and blacks must die. Election night is close; anyone who doesn't vote for ______ is a faggot and should kill themselves.
> ...


A little late reply but I just saw this. 
I’ve been worried about leaning too far right lately and it has been affecting my personal life. I have realized the error in my thoughts.
This post is very level headed. It is a good post.


----------



## queerape (Aug 27, 2018)

Former SJW here. I left when I started dating a cis het white guy and I saw how horrible these people were to my boyfriend. He laughed at them though. I then realized I felt far freer with him and my friends from our home town than the SJWs I'd been hanging out with, and I was really only with the SJWs because I wanted to escape my identity and my past.  When I was with them I didn't have to monitor or police my every word, and I chose to embrace my identity and past instead.

It was a pretty  exit stage left from the SJW community for me. Last they know is I started dating some dirty cishet white dude and fucked right off to my hometown.


----------



## BlessedVeggie (Aug 28, 2018)

I’ve never been a complete SJW, in my opinion. However, over the years I’ve become online “friends” with several of them. For a time, I entertained some of their ideas, or at least believed (and to a degree, I still do) that they should be free to think or do whatever they want. I treat them as any other person, right, left, center, whatever. But lately I’ve become more and more sick of dealing with my online acquaintances, to the point I first started to come here to “detox” after having particularly exhausting conversations with some of them.


As everyone says, being surrounded by SJW is like in a race to be the most victimized, the most edgy, the most offended. And it’s completely unacceptable to question anything about the world, about LGBT, about governmental or political systems. You must constantly be using the correct wording, no jokes, just nod and say insubstantial things like “OMG it’s so valid!!!” or “this is for gays only, uwu” or even better yet, don’t say anything and just nod to anything the group thinks is woke.  And everyone around you must act the same way, or you need to cut ties with them completely, no questions asked. 


The thing that gets me the most about this people is the constant reductionism about everything. Anyone in the center or the right is a Nazi, all businessmen & entrepreneurs are evil, all rich people are evil, all white are evil (except them if they happen to be a rich white girl), all men are evil and so on. Only they are allowed to have individual characteristics, as long as it is about sexuality or mental disorders of course.


My parents are a former navy dude that is super religious and right-leaning, and an agnostic doctor that’s all about the environment, animal rescue and helping people. For me they’ve always been the example that people can get along as long they are sincere about their differences and willing to cooperate. And here this people come along starting shit with me because I don’t think Bill Gates should drown in a septic tank for being richer than me, or that Homer Hickam should get cancer because he policed the tone of a brave trans womyn.


The SJW that regularly hassles me about everything I do and what company I keep has done to turn me against her side than any alt-right chucklehead. But of course, if you ask her she’ll say I was a Nazi from the start, uwu. After all, I'm "white-passing", what a blight.


----------



## TheImportantFart (Oct 7, 2018)

Gengar said:


> So, I'm curious if there are other Kiwis who used to be SJWs, members of the Queer Community*™*, radical leftists, members of AntiFa, etc.


I was never an SJW per se, but I used to be a lot more left-leaning than I am now. I thought modern-day feminism was still a completely necessary thing (even though I've never identified as a feminist), making a fuss about diversity and inclusion was likewise a necessary thing, somewhat bought into the idea the idea that gender was socially constructed and fluid and that systemic oppression was a thing and I was also a lot more pro-welfare, government intervention and gun control than I am now.

This was all around 2012-13, and I can still remember when the 2012 election was happening being terrified by the prospect of a Romney victory.


> Why did you decide to leave?


It actually started with something (mostly) unrelated to politics. In the period I mentioned above (2012-13) I considered myself a theist and attended church. My housemates at the time were quite strong atheists and while they'd never really confront me over my beliefs, they would make noises about how God didn't exist and religion was bullshit and I found I never really had any satisfactory arguments to challenge them.

I began looking around the internet for strong arguments for God and religion, reading stuff by people like Alister McGrath, William Lane Craig and John Lennox and watching debates between them and atheists. I also began watching videos by atheist channels to get a handle on their arguments. You've probably already guessed where this is going - this exercise had the exact opposite intended effect and I went from being a theist to an agnostic to an atheist in under a year.

You're probably also wondering what all that has to do with the question the OP posed. Well, that was just setting the scene. Here's where things really began.

While I was searching for stuff to reinforce my faith in God, I stumbled across the RationalWiki page for The Amazing Atheist. At the time I had no idea what RationalWiki was or that it had reputation, but I read the page which spent a lot of time bashing TJ for being an anti-feminist and accepted it said everything at face value. I asked myself what kind of jerk would be an anti-feminist and mentally decided he was a woman hater and I should never watch his videos.

I know The Amazing Atheist is considered a lolcow on here, but morbid curiosity got the better of me and I watched one of his anti-feminist videos and ended up being pleasantly surprised. Far from being an angry woman-hating screed, I saw a guy presenting reasonable arguments for why feminism these days is kind of silly and pointing out innumerable double standards in the way men are treated by society which feminists are more than happy to ignore. It was all basic bitch stuff, but it did the trick.

I then began reading RationalWiki a bit more and saw that while they were perfectly happy to smack down the No True Scotsman fallacy on Christians complaining about how atheists were tarring them all with the same brush, they had a curious blind spot for this same argument being applied to feminism and social justice. I also read their page about misandry where they said it didn't exist and a bunch of other stupid articles and that pushed me even further away, so congrats RationalWiki - like me when I was trying to justify my belief in God you did the opposite of what you set out to do.

Then in late 2014 I started watching Sargon and related channels intermittently (before he became a full-blown cow), joined up here, GamerGate and the SJW phenomenon began to blow up and I've never really looked back.


> What were some of the difficulties you had when you decided to get out?


Thankfully I haven't really had any. None of my family is particularly politically active and I haven't lost that many friends.

One of my former housemates who I mentioned earlier is a feminist and when I was still getting to grips with anti-feminism we'd have the occasional heated argument over things like the pay gap and gendered insults, but we're still friends to this day. Considering she uses Tumblr quite a lot, that's a fucking miracle.

More recently, I got into a debate with another friend about whether gender was a social construct and non-binary pronouns (she was for, I was against), but it was very cordial and reasonable and we're still friends.

There was an incident where I posted an article on Facebook showing that my alma matter had one of the worst records for free speech on campus and got into a heated argument with one of my Facebook friends who didn't believe in free speech because racism and sexism. He hasn't unfriended me and commented positively on something I posted more recently, but the fact I have someone who speaks out against free speech on my Facebook friends list bothers me.

That's actually the biggest difficulty I've had - I did an Arts degree and worked in the film industry for a little bit so tons of my Facebook friends are massive lefties/SJWs which means I get all kinds of stupid shit coming up on my Facebook timeline (if you follow the Social Justice Warriors thread you'll know all about that). I'm a lot more careful about who I add now.

But I consider myself pretty privileged that's the worst I've had to deal with.


> Do you think we will see more people leaving these communities as time goes on?


I hope so. SJWs are getting so crazy these days I'll actually get depressed if more people don't start waking up.


> What sorts of crazy things did you do while you were still into it?


Not much, because I'm not someone who gets really vocal about things, but I used to beat the drum pretty hard for gay marriage and made some truly cringy Facebook statuses.

I also used to believe socialism wasn't such a bad idea 


> When you left it behind, did your ideological views swing to the right, or did they simply become more moderate?


I'd say I've gotten a bit more right wing, but I still believe in a lot of stuff I did back then. I'm still pro-gay marriage, pro-choice, believe in equality of opportunity (but not necessarily outcome) for the races and sexes and yes, I'm still an atheist. I've dropped the more than two genders and diversity bullshit and I now firmly believe capitalism is the best economic system in the world today, but overall I'd say I've just become more moderate.


----------



## QWXXP Surprise! (Oct 7, 2018)

I was a TERF-hating tranny lover full of white/cis guilt and genuinely believe tr00ny lies and genderspecial bullshit.

All of that changed when I met a "real" transwoman.
Holy fuck. When meeting one of the people you're supposed to be e-whiteknighting for is what turns you off the whole movement, you know shit's bad.
And this was a real transwoman- was seeing a therapist, was in the process of getting a name change, surgery, HRT, everything.
Not one of those "fake trans" the movement loves to claim exists. (If you're for self-ID, is there really such a thing as "fake trans"?)

I realized that the whole thing is extremely sexist and categorizes people into the very boxes they want to break out of.
I think it was when he mentioned lasering off his body hair and buying expensive fucking makeup because "I need to pass!" that really got me to take a step back and wonder if this movement is being propped up by people who would stand to profit off this, because a lot of this shit is fucking expensive. (Spoilers- it is.) 

I think it was just that + cries of "Cultural Appropriation!11" that really got me to walk away from the whole movement.

Now I just stay off that shit and live a much happier, peaceful life.


----------



## Night Owl (Oct 8, 2018)

I was never a complete SJW, but I low-key agreed with many of their points when I was younger and stupider.

About 10 years ago or so I became a rabid yaoi fangirl because it was something new and exotic (I live in a moderately conservative post-socialist country where even today hardly anyone brings up such a thing unless they live in the bigger cities). I did the usual female character hating for being in the same breathing space as the male characters and called other people homophobic for not liking it, but otherwise stayed away from any major arguments because I don't like being the center of attention. I think my one saving grace that prevented me from turning into something worse than I was was the fact I clung obsessively to LiveJournal (while most others migrated to Tumblr) and I never once considered gay ships to be a political statement of any kind, I really only used them to get my jollies off.

By the time I did get to Tumblr was when I saw first hand how the whole shipping culture changed drastically and I was already old enough to see that these people were full of crap. Yaoi ships started making one of the guys trans (because gay people weren't progressive enough), gays were dropped in favor of lesbians (intially because fetishizing gay people was wrong and later because men are icky and gross), people literally writing lenghty essays on how shipping was their way of being an "ally" to the LGBT community, queer coding and oh so much more I could think of. Everything became highly politicized and a thinly veiled excuse to crap on men. It was around that time along with the many cries of "all white people are evil racist colonizers" that I started to drift away completely.

It also helped that I'm not American and Tumblr is almost offensively americentric. For all they complain about  cultural appropriation and respecting other cultures, they literally cannot see past America and think the entire world is like this. I'm Slavic, so that kind of crap will never fly with me.

Nowadays I just keep to myself most of the time.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Oct 8, 2018)

Night Owl said:


> It also helped that I'm not American and Tumblr is almost offensively americentric. For all they complain about  cultural appropriation and respecting other cultures, they literally cannot see past America and think the entire world is like this. I'm Slavic, so that kind of crap will never fly with me.
> 
> Nowadays I just keep to myself most of the time.



One of the easiest ways to spot an sjw is how likely they are to demand other cultures ascribe to or ape American values or culture. This bizzarely includes the british ones.


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 8, 2018)

Emperor Julian said:


> One of the easiest ways to spot an sjw is how likely they are to demand other cultures ascribe to or ape American values or culture. This bizzarely includes the british ones.



They're really too ignorant of the world to realize how offensive and literally culturally imperialistic that is.


----------



## cancelled (Oct 9, 2018)

Ex-SJW here. Spent some time as a teen on Tumblr and absolutely hated it. I've always been more into 4chan, Reddit, etc. culture. I still hold leftist political views to some extent but what really got me was how fucking hypocritical and self obsessed sjws are. They're such idiots that trolling them is a blast. Their form of liberalism/social justice crap is nothing but attention whoring bull.


----------



## Aquinas (Oct 9, 2018)

i mean, it doesnt sound like you were an SJW at all


----------



## Dr. Plussy Pounder (Oct 12, 2018)

I got sucked into the SJWshit the nerdy way - what I was told about how communism was wrong was literally "it's evil." Being a nerdy teenager, I realized "nobody wants to be evil" and started looking into it. What they tell themselves, what communism looks like on paper, is not the worst thing in the world. The issue is how to _get there_ from here, and teenagers don't really grasp things like practicality or "brainwashing and torture is bad and will happen if they get too uppity". So, simple curiosity stemming from facile educations set me down that path. I really think we need better education about what's wrong with communism and _communists, _not just "it is bad because I say so." 

Other than the usual bromides about your boss needs you, you don't need your boss, blah blah workers I wasn't really different, since SJWs as we know and complain about them weren't a thing yet, at least to me. I started seeing them around the time I got drug into something awful in 07 or 08 - specifically, the Laissez's Faire subforum, which was fully pozzed by then. 

I started buying the shit, frog in warm water style, but started realizing things were amiss when poor people had to check their white privilege, but a rich black person didn't have to check their bank statement. I was poor as shit at the time and that kind of stung - there's other personal shit, too, but I've also learned what happens if you share weaknesses with them, and one of them might remember me. I still found myself carefully picking words and policing my THINKING around this time, but I did think bullshit was bullshit, if only because I had internalized "workers are oppressed" before they started saying the original sin of pale skin and a dick overwrote that. I still regret spreading this bullshit to my friends. 

2014 is when I got gut-punched by fate, and found out these lefties I thought were my friends got their fangs and claws out, hoping to totally break me and make me a perfect little 'ally'. Thankfully I snapped out of it instead of starting to grovel at people using my own bullshit as a stepping stone to status on the progressive stack, who basically said "whatever you suffered we did more so, check your privilege." 

Watching these fuckstains over play their hands and run out of breath has been a fucking relief, but undoing the cultural damage they've committed is going to be fucking hard. At least Trump has been fucking hilarious to watch. It sucks that it took losing fucking everything and realizing I was just as useful idiot to snap out of it, but at least I can share this with others. 

I sometimes reflect on if I bought into the gender bullshit and ended up as broken as them, chasing ideals that don't exist, or fighting phantoms of 'gender performance' that are only in their heads. I've seen friends 'come out' as agender and become fucking miserable. What the fuck? At least at the start this was coming from a desire to make the world better. Instead it just proves "the road to hell is paved in good intentions" and watching people who at least seemed to be altruistic turn into resentful monsters is fucking chilling. 

Whatever. Trump is the fucking president and people argue with East Europeans on the internet about communism. We're in a clown world.


----------



## AF 802 (Jan 24, 2019)

I've reconsidered a few times since I've been here, not gonna lie. Since being active in politics seems to be a requirement in modern society, and being on the anti-SJW side caused distress and further discourse with my family, I thought about turning back and regressing to my old ways. Then I realized you can be for people to be treated fairly but be against the stupid in the rights movement. If you're trans, Muslim, enby, black, Jewish, whatever, I don't look at that. Just don't act retarded around me and we're good. Of course, everything's a Jewish Soros conspiracy according to quite a many on that side, so what do I know?

If you believe being for diversity and rights is a Zionist conspiracy funded by Soros, you're likely a mixed-race individual with a BMI higher than 40 who goes onto /pol/ and brags about your near-majority European ancestry.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Jan 24, 2019)

I was never an SJW, but I did call myself a feminist during middle school and high school. My main reasoning behind it was that I thought there was a wage gap. I wasn’t rabid or anything about being a feminist, but I called myself one most likely due to my own ignorance of politics. Once I discovered the wage gap was completely false and has been taken care of for decades in the US, I felt lied to. This was around 2011-2012. Afterwards, I couldn’t associate with feminism. My mom is a feminist and does believe in a wage gap. This caused a bit of a rift between us, so I purposely try to avoid the subject around her.

Aside from that, I did have a phase where I was obsessed with finding SJW stuff in things. Luckily it died down and I haven’t become a lolcow from it. That being said, I’m tired of intersectional feminism, Islam apologism and lgbt stuff invading education. I’m in college right now, so I come across it every so often. It gets annoying because I feel like I can’t express my opinion in class about those things,while other people can, since it might hurt my academic standing in my university.

Luckily, Kiwi Farms allows me to express my opinions, no matter how weird or autistic they are


----------



## This+ (Jan 24, 2019)

I consider myself pretty left-leaning so I don't think I could say I "left," but what I observe from the lefty/SJW sphere of the internet is that if you fuck up even once, you're crucified for it and nothing you do can change it. There's also the "temporary" friendships until it turns out X is a TERF so she's out; and then Y's shitty edgy twitter meme from 2 years ago was uncovered, so he's out; and before you know it they're fragmented and easy pickings for the drama channels. 

The constant eating each other is probably one of the key reasons why the alt-right/anti-SJW movement grew quickly because they are at the very least more united than the left, though you now start to see that happening with them as well.


----------



## MadDamon (Jan 25, 2019)

Really sorry for the hell many of you have gone through.
If it's possible I want to give each one of you a hug.


----------



## DOGFARM (Jan 25, 2019)

Used to be extremist leftist and hated republicans CUZ I WAHSNT LIEK DA OTHER GURLS. It's common nowadays confused teens will be confused teens


----------



## DOGFARM (Jan 25, 2019)

BigRuler said:


> but arent most girls in america rather liberal and anti-republican to begin with?


I'm sure it's a lot worse in (((canada))) but I grew up in a particularly republican majority state in the US. Most girls were NPC at best, they just don't talk about it. A lot better than feminists that sit behind me and yell in my ear though. Maybe it's the plague...


----------



## Manah (Jan 25, 2019)

This+ said:


> I consider myself pretty left-leaning so I don't think I could say I "left," but what I observe from the lefty/SJW sphere of the internet is that if you fuck up even once, you're crucified for it and nothing you do can change it. There's also the "temporary" friendships until it turns out X is a TERF so she's out; and then Y's shitty edgy twitter meme from 2 years ago was uncovered, so he's out; and before you know it they're fragmented and easy pickings for the drama channels.
> 
> The constant eating each other is probably one of the key reasons why the alt-right/anti-SJW movement grew quickly because they are at the very least more united than the left, though you now start to see that happening with them as well.



I'm pretty much the same. I'd consider myself solidly on the left, but when I started reading sites like Kiwi Farms where people had different viewpoints than me, I actually had to move out and examine my views a bit.

For example, I don't really take an issue with trans people innately. Their bodies, whatever. Don't care. But at the same time, I find the idea of things like feeding your kid horomone blockers just in case they decide they're trans to be kind of horrifying, and I don't think "being trans" should be a shield against mockery for ugly-ass hambeasts with neckbeards just because they put on a dress.

Also I've come to pay more attention to a lot of the double standards people hold. Violence against peaceful protesters who agree with me? Reprehensible. Violence against peaceful protesters who don't agree with me? SEND IN THE TANKS.  

Double standards aren't an SJW exclusive issue, but I try to hold myself to a higher standard than that, at the very least.


----------

